# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Da Bull's cycle

## Da Bull

On 3rd month HGH 4ius 6 on 1 off Wk 1-4 40mg dbol ed Wk 1-12 500mg cyp wk 1-12 400mg deca wk 10-15 50mg winny ed nolv 20mg thru cycle and pct.Clom starts day after last winny shot. Coming into wk4 up 22lbs so far,b/f at 12% weight 237 hieght 5' 9" Age 43 bi's little over 191/2" Just kickin' ass and takin' names. Will post pics when cycle complete

----------


## TheMudMan

Sounds good bro........ Keep us updated it will be interesting to see how much you put on with this cycle..... Good luck!

----------


## Calipso

damn db sounds like your using shorthand writing to type here. 

 :LOL: 

5'9" and 237lbs? only 12%??? You should be a fucking beast.

----------


## bornbad71

Sounds like u got it goin good bro.....def keep us posted....I'm very interrested about the test deca combo since I might add deca to mine coming up early next yr.

----------


## mass junkie

Dabull......bro...you daman......haha....I Kill me........Bro your a big mofo......Like I told you before im looking forward to seeing your pics.....Even though you havent been around that long on Ar...you have my utmost respect.....

----------


## Da Bull

> Dabull......bro...you daman......haha....I Kill me........Bro your a big mofo......Like I told you before im looking forward to seeing your pics.....Even though you havent been around that long on Ar...you have my utmost respect.....


Much appreciated mass,Mud,born and calipso.....Thanks guys,keeps me motivated  :Big Grin:

----------


## Swellin

I believe you are making up for the lack of pics with the everchanging avatar. 

What happend to the gal that was mooning us? :EEK!:

----------


## mass junkie

> I believe you are making up for the lack of pics with the everchanging avatar. 
> 
> What happend to the gal that was mooning us?


Jason wanted the forum to have a little more class...theres a whole thread about it in the lounge

----------


## Diesel

Solid cycle bro.
You should be very happy with the results.
If you need anything I can help with, let me know.

D

----------


## Swellin

> Jason wanted the forum to have a little more class...theres a whole thread about it in the lounge


Now I'm not certain whose Av that was, they were swtitching back and forth so much recently...FWIW.. I agree.
Now back to your regularily scheduled broadcast...Da Bull's cycle results. :Blush:

----------


## Juggernaut

Well if we do head down to see Mass I'm driving.............there ain't enough room in a car for both of us..................I've a truck...............you can ride in the back. 

5'9" at 237.....let me guess..........no neck right? hahaha

Keep us posted bro.....looking forward to the pics. It will help when I have to pick you out of a police lineup.

----------


## Da Bull

> Well if we do head down to see Mass I'm driving.............there ain't enough room in a car for both of us..................I've a truck...............you can ride in the back. 
> 
> 5'9" at 237.....let me guess..........no neck right? hahaha
> 
> Keep us posted bro.....looking forward to the pics. It will help when I have to pick you out of a police lineup.


I love ya bro....you always bring a smile to my face  :Big Grin:  And we are going,just want you to get things a little settled around the house first,ya know what I mean.I'm always here for you bro,need anything ,give me a shout.Be Cool DB

----------


## bigol'legs

:Frown:  I wish I had GH... I just wanted to post on your thread and say your stats are lookin thick!!

----------


## Da Bull

> I wish I had GH... I just wanted to post on your thread and say your stats are lookin thick!!


Thanks bro,coming from you,big complement.Get that HGH and IGF-1,will help you big time being natural.All the best. DB

----------


## Da Bull

Up date....last week of dbol ..but added 30mcg of IGF-1,up to 243 pounds and strength through the roof.Right shoulder soreness from heavy lifting,goes away during training but comes back in the mornings.The pain will not stop me :Smilie:

----------


## bornbad71

> Up date....last week of dbol ..but added 30mcg of IGF-1,up to 243 pounds and strength through the roof.Right shoulder soreness from heavy lifting,goes away during training but comes back in the mornings.The pain will not stop me


Just keep growin bro.....be careful with the shoulder bro.....don't want u to have to stop because of an injury.....u know the smart way to lift.....get er done.  :Cool:

----------


## Calipso

I had some pains in my shoulder from heavy dumbell presses. I'm taking calcium and gluco but I hope it works.

----------


## ENraged

Carefull of the r-cuff bro that can seen up on ya and kill your cycle dead

----------


## Juggernaut

DB, do you do any rotator cuff exercises? I've a couple i do just to keep my shoulders in decent form. I've trouble with mine and the exercises do help.

----------


## Calipso

I could barely move my shoulders when I was done with shoulder/leg day. Talk about pain.

----------


## Da Bull

> DB, do you do any rotator cuff exercises? I've a couple i do just to keep my shoulders in decent form. I've trouble with mine and the exercises do help.


Yeah I do Jugg.....I'm switching to machines for awhile to put less stress on the tendon,the pain isn't that bad,but has me concerned though.I know what's causing it though....the 130# bumb bell inclines are the culprit.

----------


## Juggernaut

> Yeah I do Jugg.....I'm switching to machines for awhile to put less stress on the tendon,the pain isn't that bad,but has me concerned though.I know what's causing it though....the 130# bumb bell inclines are the culprit.


130lbs dumbells..............pish posh man I thought you lifted serious weight! I warm up with those. I can't find any dumbells heavy enough for me now so I've been lifting garbage cans filled with water (one for each arm). hahahahahaha 

I couldn't lift one 130lb dumbell with both hands. hahahah

Well damn it man stop lifting those damn things and take it easy...........drop down to the 125 pounders. hahahaha

----------


## mass junkie

> Yeah I do Jugg.....I'm switching to machines for awhile to put less stress on the tendon,the pain isn't that bad,but has me concerned though.I know what's causing it though....the 130# bumb bell inclines are the culprit.


Bro thats pretty good bro 130 lbs on inclines......Now I can just barely get 120's on the flat bench for 4...............You werent kidding when you said you can hang with anybody on the board........Good lifts bro.........Damn I cant wait to start.....

----------


## Da Bull

> 130lbs dumbells..............pish posh man I thought you lifted serious weight! I warm up with those. I can't find any dumbells heavy enough for me now so I've been lifting garbage cans filled with water (one for each arm). hahahahahaha 
> 
> I couldn't lift one 130lb dumbell with both hands. hahahah
> 
> Well damn it man stop lifting those damn things and take it easy...........drop down to the 125 pounders. hahahaha


Drop to #125  :Hmmmm:  That means I have to do 4 sets of 10,I'll pass  :Big Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

Give us an update bro  :Smilie:

----------


## Da Bull

Minor set back.....Test Flu....Shit happens!

----------


## bornbad71

> Minor set back.....Test Flu....Shit happens!


Bro I knew u haven't posted much of late.....hope u feeling better now....how long did/has the test flu lasted?........well even on juice u need to let your body heal......just give it hell when u get a chance....I know u will anyway.

----------


## Swellin

Yeah DB, how long did it last? Are you getting over it fairly quickly?

----------


## Da Bull

> Yeah DB, how long did it last? Are you getting over it fairly quickly?


2 days swellin and it sucks,can't eat hot and cold flashes and all I wanna do is sleep.

----------


## bornbad71

> 2 days swellin and it sucks,can't eat hot and cold flashes and all I wanna do is sleep.


How's the BP and you been running a fever?....try to eat bro I know it's hard when u feel like shit all day and drink plenty of fluids......I always sleep when I feel bad.

----------


## Da Bull

Day 4,it's gone....did all my shots today.Eat like a horse.Going back on dbol for 1wk to pick up some strength and wieght I lost.Tomorrows workout should be interesting.Will keep all posted.

----------


## mass junkie

Glad your feeling better bro now get in the gym and rip shit up

----------


## Swellin

Glad to hear you are feeling better! Maybe it was all of that post whoring youi have done over the last couple of days that got you back on track. :LOL:  

I found the running post count over at FG, and Da Bull had 125 in the past 24 hours, at one point. :Bandit:

----------


## mass junkie

> Glad to hear you are feeling better! Maybe it was all of that post whoring youi have done over the last couple of days that got you back on track. 
> 
> I found the running post count over at FG, and Da Bull had 125 in the past 24 hours, at one point.


Yeah I saw that Too..............some serious ass post whoring....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Da Bull

Update...hit the gym today....was off about 5# on all lifts.Did chest and back.....9 sets of each,all to failure.Will be sore tomorrow for arm day

----------


## Swellin

Only 5#'s after laying out sick????

Sounds good to me! I can be that much off if my mind is not 100%, or if I got lucky that morning.

----------


## Da Bull

> Only 5#'s after laying out sick????
> 
> Sounds good to me! I can be that much off if my mind is not 100%, or if I got lucky that morning.


LMAO.....it wasn't easy mind you,but I'm a tough SOB!

----------


## bigol'legs

> LMAO.....it wasn't easy mind you,but I'm a tough SOB!


Ill second that.. tough smellin!!!  :LOL:  good job hitting it up hard man!! keep to it.

----------


## Da Bull

2nd day back after TEST flu.....strength back to normal,weight up to about 248.Having minor right rotor pain.Need to come up with a plan so this doesn't shut me down.

----------


## Swellin

I have had surgery there, and I can tell you some of the things that really hit the RC. Here are some I have to stay away from: incline barbell, decline, preacher curls, standing barbell rows, and military with barbell.

I try and use more dumbells, and less barbells. I can't even do the preacher curls anymore...it puts tremendous stress on your biceps tendons, and mine are fried. If you do standing barbell rows, you can limit your range of motion and not hurt the RC nearly as bad. When mine is feeling goo, I will take lite weight all the way to my shoulders. As the weight gets heavier, or my shoulder hurts more, I will only move the bar up to my nips...and squyeeze like hell in my shoulders.

If you would like, I can try and find some of my physical therapy stuff and scan the printouts that have stretching and warmup exercises for the shoulder.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Be careful with the shoulders. I was out for 4 months because of them. I injured my shoulder before that and it took over a year to heal. (my last cycle I lifted with the pain)

Glad your feeling better!!!! Keep us updated!!!!

----------


## Da Bull

> I have had surgery there, and I can tell you some of the things that really hit the RC. Here are some I have to stay away from: incline barbell, decline, preacher curls, standing barbell rows, and military with barbell.
> 
> I try and use more dumbells, and less barbells. I can't even do the preacher curls anymore...it puts tremendous stress on your biceps tendons, and mine are fried. If you do standing barbell rows, you can limit your range of motion and not hurt the RC nearly as bad. When mine is feeling goo, I will take lite weight all the way to my shoulders. As the weight gets heavier, or my shoulder hurts more, I will only move the bar up to my nips...and squyeeze like hell in my shoulders.
> 
> If you would like, I can try and find some of my physical therapy stuff and scan the printouts that have stretching and warmup exercises for the shoulder.


Sounds good bro........I'm staying away from inclines,they kill me.going to machines for the chest for a while.Elbows are fine,but did have a problem a few years back from preacher curls.Never done them since.

----------


## Da Bull

> Be careful with the shoulders. I was out for 4 months because of them. I injured my shoulder before that and it took over a year to heal. (my last cycle I lifted with the pain)
> 
> Glad your feeling better!!!! Keep us updated!!!!


Will do bro

----------


## Swellin

The biceps tendons I damaged run across the shoulder. I got both of them up at the top. Most folks think about the elbows on preachers, but when you consider that the weight is pulling downward on the entire muscle (and the entire arm for that matter), you can see where it puts a tremendous strain on the tendons at the top of the arm as well. One of the tendons runs in front of your shoulder, with the front delt. The other comes directly over the outer/side delt, and hurts in about the same place as the rotator cuff. I've got pictures of mine somewhere. :Cool:  It is amazing what all of that looks like in there. Everything was all white and clean, but the messed up tendons were frayed and bloody.

Just take a lot of time to warm up the shoulders. Go really light for a while to get them warm, and limit your exposure to heavy weights on compound movements that target the shoulders. No more clean and presses with 405 please. :Big Grin:

----------


## Da Bull

Update..wieght now 251...Legs today.Squats 400# 3 sets of 8,leg extentions 160# 3 sets of 10,leg curls 140# 3 sets of 10,calves seated 230# 3 sets of 10,calves standing 300# 3 sets of 10.Honesty,I could have done more weight on all exercises,but I wanted to focus today more on form,and the back pumps from the dbol were outrageous.Going to run the dbol the rest of this week and that's it.BTW using 50mg ed.Chest tomorrow,debating on how I'm going to work it with the right shoulder still a little tender.I'll probably go on instinct when I get through the doors.Will keep all posted on how it went.

----------


## bigol'legs

> Update..wieght now 251...Legs today.Squats 400# 3 sets of 8,leg extentions 160# 3 sets of 10,leg curls 140# 3 sets of 10,calves seated 230# 3 sets of 10,calves standing 300# 3 sets of 10.Honesty,I could have done more weight on all exercises,but I wanted to focus today more on form,and the back pumps from the dbol were outrageous.Going to run the dbol the rest of this week and that's it.BTW using 50mg ed.Chest tomorrow,debating on how I'm going to work it with the right shoulder still a little tender.I'll probably go on instinct when I get through the doors.Will keep all posted on how it went.


all right man I gotta pipe in on your leg routine... its ummm.. how can I say this gently.. LACKING!!!  :LOL:  hehe you need more sets.. Id shoot for 12-16 sets.. right now your only doing 9.. and this is your biggest muscle group in your body.

----------


## Da Bull

> all right man I gotta pipe in on your leg routine... its ummm.. how can I say this gently.. LACKING!!!  hehe you need more sets.. Id shoot for 12-16 sets.. right now your only doing 9.. and this is your biggest muscle group in your body.


Give me a few suggestions,I'm open to try anything,and you are the leg man.

----------


## bigol'legs

> Give me a few suggestions,I'm open to try anything,and you are the leg man.


alright man....

4 sets Leg extensions first.. get em nice and warmed up
4 sets Hack squats.. get that form and concentration you want
3 sets Squats.. youll be pre-exausted and the weight wont be a big concern
then... 4-8 sets seated hamcurls.. keep going until you feel that AWESOME pump in your hams.... that should do her!! hehe

your the calf man.. your calve workout looks good  :Wink:

----------


## Da Bull

> alright man....
> 
> 4 sets Leg extensions first.. get em nice and warmed up
> 4 sets Hack squats.. get that form and concentration you want
> 3 sets Squats.. youll be pre-exausted and the weight wont be a big concern
> then... 4-8 sets seated hamcurls.. keep going until you feel that AWESOME pump in your hams.... that should do her!! hehe
> 
> your the calf man.. your calve workout looks good


Sounds good,always read the pros pre-exausting,but went for the weight instead,then burned out with the iso moves.I'll do this instead,makes more sense,thanks for the input  :Big Grin:

----------


## bigol'legs

Ya I like pre-exasting.. I feel like I get better concentration and better pumps.

----------


## Da Bull

> Ya I like pre-exasting.. I feel like I get better concentration and better pumps.


That's why your upper legs are bigger than mine  :Devil Grin:  my calves are cool,Iknow how to beat them up good.I slam them 4x a wk,sounds sick I know,but that's how they grow for me for some reason.Now I'll work on the upper half  :Big Grin:

----------


## DocHoliday

Word, BigOl is the man to listen to. Thanks for advising me. 

Doc  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Da Bull

> alright man....
> 
> 4 sets Leg extensions first.. get em nice and warmed up
> 4 sets Hack squats.. get that form and concentration you want
> 3 sets Squats.. youll be pre-exausted and the weight wont be a big concern
> then... 4-8 sets seated hamcurls.. keep going until you feel that AWESOME pump in your hams.... that should do her!! hehe
> 
> your the calf man.. your calve workout looks good


We're doing this once a week,right?I hope...lol

----------


## Da Bull

> Word, BigOl is the man to listen to. Thanks for advising me. 
> 
> Doc


My pleasure doc,geez I thought I was going good,now I feel embarrased  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## DocHoliday

I'm pretty sure he's said he does legs once a week. It was in the post he wrote about the competition he had with that chump in the gym.

----------


## DocHoliday

Going good? What you talking about? Advise? Nah man youre on point with advise. Hats off. 

Keep up with your cycle man.

My cycle is suckin so far. Like you said a lot has to do with my diet. Im saved by my shakes. I really dont know why I cant squeeze in more cals. I cut down on my sleep if I wake earlier or sleep later to eat. 

Youre gaining, so thats good.

Doc  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Da Bull

> I'm pretty sure he's said he does legs once a week. It was in the post he wrote about the competition he had with that chump in the gym.


Thank God........  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## bigol'legs

Da Bull... Most of the time I would say once a week.. but sometimes it depends on the person... Ive noticed I grown good from once a week.. but others take twice.. and "if" I advised you to do twice a week Id cut the sets down a little...

And Doc.. what chump are you refering to? my memory isnt that good..  :LOL:

----------


## Swellin

My B.O.L leg work out leaves my legs sore for several days. I don't think they can handle twice a week.

Yep, I'm a puss.

Sounds like you are blowing up DB! What's up with the pics? Wehn will you be posting them?

----------


## DocHoliday

BigOl,

You had written about some guy who kept challenging you to Squats. So finally you gave in, and he did a warm up set and grunted out 10reps. Your buddys laughed, his buddys cheered him on. You do the same and pretend to struggle a bit. He ups the weight to I dont know maybe 450 and does 4 or so half down squats. So then you go up and rep out 20 or some crazy shit.

Sorry to hijack DaBull. Its a good story though. 

Doc  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## bigol'legs

> BigOl,
> 
> You had written about some guy who kept challenging you to Squats. So finally you gave in, and he did a warm up set and grunted out 10reps. Your buddys laughed, his buddys cheered him on. You do the same and pretend to struggle a bit. He ups the weight to I dont know maybe 450 and does 4 or so half down squats. So then you go up and rep out 20 or some crazy shit.
> 
> Sorry to hijack DaBull. Its a good story though. 
> 
> Doc


O ya....  :LOL:  that guy was a DORK!!!  :LOL:

----------


## bornbad71

Bull I'll bring this subject back to your cycle...........not that the post whore himself would mind someone hijackin his thread.......  :Big Grin:  

Sounds like everything is in check..........glad to see ya over the test flu and fillin better and eating again............gotta feed those muscles.......check out bigs leg shocker program(the heavy one)...........I did it thursday and my legs are still sore.........it deff test you mentally........keep growin bro.........maybe one day I will be in the big boy group  :Frown:

----------


## 50%Natural

Damn dabull, with you gaining 25 lbs or so, does anyone at the office notice and say, my dabull, you have a very chubby face today? Damn though, you got me by one inch and 60 lbs. You got to be an animal.

----------


## Da Bull

> Damn dabull, with you gaining 25 lbs or so, does anyone at the office notice and say, my dabull, you have a very chubby face today? Damn though, you got me by one inch and 60 lbs. You got to be an animal.


actually don't look to bloated...some bf in the chest and abs that's about it.And i'm a 43yr old physco..plain and simple........i think i might have a shot at 265-270 by cycles end........then i'll cut and the truth will be told....goals is 230 at 7% bf....I'll be real happy with that...we'll see what shakes  :Devil Grin:

----------


## 50%Natural

43? Damn. The way you joke around with everything I would have thought like 25. Well I'd be interested to see those pics and I bet you look a hell of a lot younger than 43.

----------


## bornbad71

> goals is 230 at 7% bf....I'll be real happy with that...we'll see what shakes


Bro u can make that goal with no problem.....u can meet any goal u set...just set small ones to get to the big ones.

----------


## mass junkie

yeah post some pics you old fart...  :Devil Grin:

----------


## bornbad71

Hey Bull did u take any before pics....and have u taken pics thru-out your cycle?

----------


## Da Bull

> Hey Bull did u take any before pics....and have u taken pics thru-out your cycle?


yeah bro..have a whole log,I need to get them up,before they get screwed up,thanks for reminding me  :Devil Grin:

----------


## DocHoliday

> yeah bro..have a whole log,I need to get the cunt to ...oppppppppss...Did I say that..I meant the lady to put them in my files before she fucks it up,thanks for reminding me...Be cool..DB



Hahaha.

You started, well at month 3, 237lbs at 12% body fat. I agree that attaining 230lbs with 7% at the end is more than reasonable. I see your squats went up 50lbs?

Keep it up, but stay really really cautious with the injuries my man. I dont mean to sound like a dick, but the age is of concern. You cant bounce back as easily as I would. You know what Im saying? I really am not trying to rub it in, but reemphasize the importance of caution.

Keep at it. 

Doc  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Da Bull

> Hahaha.
> 
> You started, well at month 3, 237lbs at 12% body fat. I agree that attaining 230lbs with 7% at the end is more than reasonable. I see your squats went up 50lbs?
> 
> Keep it up, but stay really really cautious with the injuries my man. I dont mean to sound like a dick, but the age is of concern. You cant bounce back as easily as I would. You know what Im saying? I really am not trying to rub it in, but reemphasize the importance of caution.
> 
> Keep at it. 
> 
> Doc


I hear what your saying bro..I am taking things on the cautious side..the smallest thing will stop me dead in my tracks.....And that ain't Happening!!!!all the best..DB  :Devil Grin:

----------


## asymmetrical1

yeah yeah, post some pics bro

----------


## bigol'legs

Sounds like your hitting it good Da Bull...  :Cry:  you make proud  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Da Bull

OK all..will give an update....weight is at 255# @ 15 % bf,had to add light cardio 3 x wkly,age is a factor here,and bloat is starting to show,started back on 20mg ed Nolv seems to have helped.2 wks ago,had to bump the cyp100mg aweek,Deca was culprit,but all is weel in that department.Dropped cals to 4500,don't feel at my age I can't handle all the extra cals without turning to fat.Upped the HGH.Yesterday went to see the doc,was put on bp meds,makes me a little tired,but my body will adjust.Mondays chest workout was great,no problem with right rotor,was able to blast my chest well,3 sets of 160# db at 8 reps,then did drop sets to 100# all to comlete failure....Went to fly mahine started @200# 3 sets and did drop sets down to a 100#,all complete failure......missed yestday with the doc and the meds he put me on...Did back today and was a little off,damn meds had me feeling a little sluggish....Knocked out 3 sets Barbell rows at 240# @ at 10reps,3 sets of seated rows @ 200# 8 reps,finished with 4 sets of Deadlfts @ 225# for 8 reps was feeling fatigued after that(fucking meds)but a least I showed up.Also.I'm dropping the winny at the end of cycle,don't want to risk anymore joint pain than neccesary,so I'll run the cyp one week londer than the Deca and start pct from there at wk15, Any comments feel free to chime in..All the Best...DB

----------


## mass junkie

Yeah one thing....damn your a strong fucker......  :Devil Grin:

----------


## bigol'legs

:LOL:  ill second that... but your weight for the back routines seems a little low... probably the meds your on and the crappy stuff your feeling...  :Thumps Up:  though!!!

----------


## bornbad71

> OK all..will give an update....weight is at 255# @ 15 % bf,had to add light cardio 3 x wkly,age is a factor here,and bloat is starting to show,started back on 20mg ed Nolv seems to have helped.2 wks ago,had to bump the cyp100mg aweek,Deca was culprit,but all is weel in that department.Dropped cals to 4500,don't feel at my age I can't handle all the extra cals without turning to fat.Upped the HGH.Yesterday went to see the doc,was put on bp meds,makes me a little tired,but my body will adjust.Mondays chest workout was great,no problem with right rotor,was able to blast my chest well,3 sets of 160# db at 8 reps,then did drop sets to 100# all to comlete failure....Went to fly mahine started @200# 3 sets and did drop sets down to a 100#,all complete failure......missed yestday with the doc and the meds he put me on...Did back today and was a little off,damn meds had me feeling a little sluggish....Knocked out 3 sets Barbell rows at 240# @ at 10reps,3 sets of seated rows @ 200# 8 reps,finished with 4 sets of Deadlfts @ 225# for 8 reps was feeling fatigued after that(fucking meds)but a least I showed up.Also.I'm dropping the winny at the end of cycle,don't want to risk anymore joint pain than neccesary,so I'll run the cyp one week londer than the Deca and start pct from there at wk15, Any comments feel free to chime in..All the Best...DB


Bull don't sweat a sluggish day......we all get them and yours is most likely the meds.....dropping the winny is a good idea....since ya been having some trouble with the joints already.....the cycle should be fine without the winny and from what I have read running the test one wk longer than deca is what u should do...the back workout was ok since ya having to adjust to the meds....hell some people would have not went at all...and u are one strong mofo.....just wait til u hit the 200# db's on incline(that will b awesome).....o so the nolva has helped with the bloating(bloating is something that I am not really looking forward to, but I'm gonna run nolva thru-out my complete cycle ed).....good luck and continue to keep us updated.

----------


## DocHoliday

Strong MoFo? Maniac!!! How much longer until you drop the winny DB?

Doc

----------


## Da Bull

> Strong MoFo? Maniac!!! How much longer until you drop the winny DB?
> 
> Doc


Havent started winny yet,comes in at week 10,still might go for it,have 1 wk to decide,need to see how I'm feeling joint wise.Arm day tomorrow will keep all posted...Be Cool....DB

----------


## DocHoliday

Ahhh. Comes in at week 10? I thought you were in your 3rd month of HGH? You started the tests much later?

----------


## Da Bull

> Ahhh. Comes in at week 10? I thought you were in your 3rd month of HGH? You started the tests much later?


Yes,I'm on 4th month hgh now,just kick it to 8ius ed,but didn't start the cycle til HGH kicked in,you with me now?j/kAdded IFG-1 also at 50mcg ed spot injection in muscle group worked that day,early to tell if it's helping,but will know soon enough.Really want to finish out cycle as planned so I'm taking steps to assure that happens.Will keep all posted....DB

----------


## bigol'legs

ya make sure to let us know if your forehead starts growing...  :Devil Grin:

----------


## 50%Natural

I realized something tonight after reviewing my email, and by god, you are a porn-aholic. I would like to know how that ifg goes. keep us posted big guy.

----------


## Da Bull

Although back day wasn't the best workout,still woke up sore,today was arms.(meds still a slight problem)Bi's..I walked up the db rack starting at 35# 20 reps to warm up,40# 15 reps,45# 10 reps,50#8 reps 60# 5 reps,60 # 3 reps,65 # 1 rep...went to standing ez curls 3 sets of 130# at 10 reps,rotor started to bother me,went to machine curls high reps...then on to tris..3 sets of close grip push ups at 175# 3 reps of 10,3 sets of seated overhead db extentions at 100# 8 reps..finished off with pushdowns..the stack only goes to 200# so did 3 sets of 12.Rotor sore now....thank God it's leg day tomorrow,will give my rotor a break....then taking to days off to recoup....Feed back welcome!!!

----------


## bigol'legs

your arms routine looks solid DaBull.. but I think you might wanna start triceps next week.. ya know change it up and target a different group first.... and the DB extensions... was that with two DB's or one Db's, both hands on it??

----------


## Da Bull

> your arms routine looks solid DaBull.. but I think you might wanna start triceps next week.. ya know change it up and target a different group first.... and the DB extensions... was that with two DB's or one Db's, both hands on it??


2 hands...

----------


## bigol'legs

:Devil Grin:  you wimp... hehe just kiddin... I have a strong tricep head... the middle one.. connector to the elbow.. hehe im at a loss for muscle terminology right now.. but I repped out 150's for a set of 8.. and single hand I actually did 70's for 8....  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Da Bull

> you wimp... hehe just kiddin... I have a strong tricep head... the middle one.. connector to the elbow.. hehe im at a loss for muscle terminology right now.. but I repped out 150's for a set of 8.. and single hand I actually did 70's for 8....


I'm having tendon problems and have to be careful,I can do much more but better safe than sorry,I'm not going down on this cycle so I must be very careful,as long as the muscle is worked to a great degree I'm happy.Not as young as you bro,my tendons have been beaten up for many years  :Devil Grin:

----------


## bigol'legs

:LOL:  I hear you man... I keep reading on how the years crack down on people...  :Devil Grin:  Ya you better be careful.. dont wanna tear a tendon or something.. and triceps are EASILY one of the most accident prone muscles...

----------


## bornbad71

Hey Bull everything still lookin solid........about the arms.........personally I like to superset between bis/tris(1 set bis then 1 set tris).........this works very well for me...sometimes for a change I will do bis first then when finished do tris....but maybe only once every 2 months.......alright bro give it trouble on legs tomorrow.....I hit mine today........did a tri-set........squats x 5 reps, leg press x 10 reps, leg ext. x 20 reps.......did this for 4 sets then did hams the same way.......lying leg curls x 5 reps, sld's x 10 reps, seated leg curls x 20 reps.....bro my legs are hurting right now.

----------


## Da Bull

> Hey Bull everything still lookin solid........about the arms.........personally I like to superset between bis/tris(1 set bis then 1 set tris).........this works very well for me...sometimes for a change I will do bis first then when finished do tris....but maybe only once every 2 months.......alright bro give it trouble on legs tomorrow.....I hit mine today........did a tri-set........squats x 5 reps, leg press x 10 reps, leg ext. x 20 reps.......did this for 4 sets then did hams the same way.......lying leg curls x 5 reps, sld's x 10 reps, seated leg curls x 20 reps.....bro my legs are hurting right now.


I change up all the time bro  :Devil Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

Yeah bro...nobody knows your body better than you...(even though big ol told me he'd like too)....its good to see somebody at your age still in the game....I hope I can still bust my ass in the gym when I get to be over the hill like you...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Da Bull

Update...weight 258#,bf same...Did bigol's leg day today,doubt I'll be able to walk tomorrow.Squats dropped to 350# due to all pre exhausting.Would write more details,but I'm exhausted.Will keep all posted..DB

----------


## Juggernaut

Sounds like you are hitting it in good fashion bro. How are the legs now? Mine start to ache about this time of day after a killer workout, they get a little sore the next day but it's always the next day that they really hurt. 

Are you going to let Mass talk like that you? I say we load up some Metamusal (sp) and Geritol and you and I head down south and rough em' up a bit. You can beat on him until you get tired and then I'll run em' over with the car.

----------


## Da Bull

> Sounds like you are hitting it in good fashion bro. How are the legs now? Mine start to ache about this time of day after a killer workout, they get a little sore the next day but it's always the next day that they really hurt. 
> 
> Are you going to let Mass talk like that you? I say we load up some Metamusal (sp) and Geritol and you and I head down south and rough em' up a bit. You can beat on him until you get tired and then I'll run em' over with the car.


Just woke up after 5hr nap,legs sore as hell....as far as mass goes,I'll let it slide,he's ugly enough,no need to make matters worse....save your gas....lol..DB

----------


## bigol'legs

> Just woke up after 5hr nap,legs sore as hell....as far as mass goes,I'll let it slide,he's ugly enough,no need to make matters worse....save your gas....lol..DB


 :Devil Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> 


what you smiling at?.........your so ugly your imaginary friend played with the other kids  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bigol'legs

your so ugly when you blow your nose.. people think your wiping your ass....  :Big Grin: 

and im grinning about his leg workout.. makes me proud...  :LOL:  now you just gotta get on the ball mass!!  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Da Bull

> your so ugly when you blow your nose.. people think your wiping your ass.... 
> 
> and im grinning about his leg workout.. makes me proud...  now you just gotta get on the ball mass!!


And mass,if you don't puke,you didn't do it right  :Big Grin:

----------


## bigol'legs

hehe had to pause the movie for this... bring some smelling salt.. cause if you dont puke.. you should atleast pass out!!  :LOL:

----------


## bornbad71

> hehe had to pause the movie for this... bring some smelling salt.. cause if you dont puke.. you should atleast pass out!!


Damn it's hard to do squats with puke running down your chin and all around your feet.........yeah that's sick........so what..........I've done bigol's leg shocker and I'm not on gear.............YET.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

its to bad the 4 of us couldnt get together for 1 week to workout together....we all have our specialties...and could bomb the hell out of each other.......I might be heading up to jax for christmas.....so i wanna workout with you bornbad.....maybe bull can make the drive up...and we can get talon in on it also....big ol ..your just gonna have ta throw a saddle on ol bessie(cow) and ride on down for the festivities!!!

----------


## bigol'legs

:ROFLOL:  shit I think she'd die if I put a blanket on her..  :LOL:  shes to old to eat now.. be tougher than shit.. besides, ive grown kinda attached to her  :Devil Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> shit I think she'd die if I put a blanket on her..  shes to old to eat now.. be tougher than shit.. besides, ive grown kinda attached to her


lmao....  :LOL:

----------


## bornbad71

> its to bad the 4 of us couldnt get together for 1 week to workout together....we all have our specialties...and could bomb the hell out of each other.......I might be heading up to jax for christmas.....so i wanna workout with you bornbad.....maybe bull can make the drive up...and we can get talon in on it also....big ol ..your just gonna have ta throw a saddle on ol bessie(cow) and ride on down for the festivities!!!


Well just let me know about Jax bro....I have some vacation time in dec., starting dec 16th until jan 2nd.  :Moon:

----------


## DocHoliday

You all have your specialties, and all seem to know your bodies. Thats what gets you growing. Its the guys who always ask questions and never think for themselves whats working for them, who never grow. 

Of course DB, youre smart and are watching the joints, but again be careful. 

And shit, Mass, Im younger than you; I could call you over the top MANG! Yall could drive up to NY to try to kick my ass, might help me push up some more weight in preparation. Yalld (<<like that) like me too much.

Hard work DB, and ever changing avatars. 

Doc  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Swellin

> ...Yalld (<<like that) ...Doc


Would you look at that!?!? I bet you would still try and pronounce it like you all, only faster. :Stick Out Tongue:  

Those of us born and bred down here know that it is really spelled yall...with no pause. Lord knows, we pause enough while talking. :Big Grin:  



Hey DB, nice work Bro! I too have tendon trouble, and it SUCKS!!! Of course, I am only 30. :Elephant:  (my first dancin' elephant...<<<sniff, sniff>>>

I just took a week off for a trip, and my joints feel sooooooo much better. I can't wait to see some pics!

----------


## Ntpadude

> And mass,if you don't puke,you didn't do it right


Workout til you puke? Is that necessary? I know this last time I worked out, I went a little harder then usual and had to take an extra "off" day to heal the soreness out. Next workout day should have been yesterday but I moved it to today because of the soreness issue.

I wonder if ephedra is counter productive when on steroids ? I mean this last workout day I took one because I was too sleepy to workout without it but damn I ended up working out harder then I think I ever have in my life and in the last 3 healing/rest days I've really seen some rapid growth in my traps, delts and biceps, I think the extra hard workout was more productive then others. Any here Rainbowsheep trying to say working out to the point you have any kind of soreness at all is too much workout.... HA.

----------


## bigol'legs

Its not work out till you puke.. you just workout and the puke happens... ive blacked out doing legs before.. im sure its not "safe" but shit happens.. I just came to and got back on the hip sled and pushed more reps out...

----------


## Swellin

It only seems to happen when I work legs. I don't feel that way with any other body part, and I go really hard on the other stuff. It just feels like I could throw-up or fall over, every time I work legs.

----------


## DocHoliday

> Would you look at that!?!? I bet you would still try and pronounce it like you all, only faster. 
> 
> Those of us born and bred down here know that it is really spelled yall...with no pause. Lord knows, we pause enough while talking. 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DB, nice work Bro! I too have tendon trouble, and it SUCKS!!! Of course, I am only 30. (my first dancin' elephant...<<<sniff, sniff>>>
> 
> I just took a week off for a trip, and my joints feel sooooooo much better. I can't wait to see some pics!




Yalld is like you all would. LOL LOL. Yalld like me. LOL.

Shit man, give me a break. LOL.


Oh, and Ntpa, I dont pay no mind to that kid Rainbowsheep. Reading his shit pisses me off. I think thats him in his avatar wearing the skirt.

Doc  :Dancing Banana:  <<<still better than the elephant

----------


## Da Bull

Update..Monday chest day.After sleeping all weekend and not eating properly my lifts were off.Have to get off meds,i think they're effecting my workouts.Lost a little bf by doing cardio 3 x wk.Right rotor feels much better,but decided not to use the winny.I'm going to extend my deca /test combo a few more weeks and add var shortly.Overall,disappointed in todays workout.Back day tomorrow,hope to restore strength.

----------


## Swellin

You sound a little bit down DB. Pick it up man. I'll lay down the peace pipe if you will lay down the xaneys. :Poke:  
Get the lead out you big ole wuss. (Of course, you get to give me the same kind of crap in a month, when I have been on a while).

Seriously, keep grinding. That is great to hear about the rotator cuff. Those things can really be a pain in the ass. Good luck!

----------


## Juggernaut

> Update..Monday chest day.After sleeping all weekend and not eating properly my lifts were off.Have to get off meds,i think they're effecting my workouts.Lost a little bf by doing cardio 3 x wk.Right rotor feels much better,but decided not to use the winny.I'm going to extend my deca/test combo a few more weeks and add var shortly.Overall,disappointed in todays workout.Back day tomorrow,hope to restore strength.


DB, when I feel like I'm not hitting like I think I should I pick one of my fav muscle groups and hit it hard to get back in the groove. Give the meds a little more time before tossing them, maybe with a little more time to get used to them you might feel better. 

If that dosen't work then give me a PM and I'll come over and we can workout together...............I'm sure you're lifts compaired to mine will make you feel better. hahaha Hell you'll feel like the hulk compaired to my wimpy lifts. hahahaha

----------


## Bigboy123

Sounds good bro, cycle def looks good, keep us all updated...

----------


## bigol'legs

hey man.. dont be getting down on us!! hehe tell BB71 to ship those vids back to you and you can watch em again!! I hope you start feeling better in the gym man.. its showing on the board  :Devil Grin:

----------


## DocHoliday

Cheer up. Can you afford to take two days off from lifting? Youve been going non stop for a while now. Also, Im sure its been extra hard since youve been on HGH and now your cycle. You may just need two days to cool off. A week would be better but I dont know if you could afford that.

Doc

----------


## Da Bull

Rotor to sore to workout back today.Now I'm pissed.Did light cardio.Had bf checked,dropped to 14%,weight decrease to 254#.So lost some fat which is a good thing IMO.Not much else to report.Working on a plan to combat these small setbacks with rotor and meds.Meds deffinetly ruining my motivation for the fact of strength loss.Might have to add a drug to get motivation and power back to par...will keep all posted

----------


## Juggernaut

Bro you know I'm right across the bay so if there is anything I can do to help just say the word. Keep pushing bro.

----------


## bornbad71

Come on DB keep your head up bro.......it will turn around for ya and u will be right back in the game.......the combo of the meds. and shoulder can be tough.....but u are tougher......I will dedicate my leg workout(tomorrow) to u bro......just pic Platz's video......then add more intensity and that's where I will be.

----------


## DocHoliday

Dont use avatars of women bigger than you. Maybe that will help.  :Devil:  MOTIVATION MANG!

Doc  :Stick Out Tongue: arty-smi

----------


## DocHoliday

**** it.why cant I get that **** dancing dude? :Party-smi: <<< this guy should be dancing, sorry DB.

----------


## Da Bull

> **** it.why cant I get that **** dancing dude? :Party-smi: <<< this guy should be dancing, sorry DB.


That cool doc,I understand....and I'll break out of this,might add a fast acting test to get me motivated again....This is so not me to be like this,the gym is my world...Thanks for thinking of me.All the best...DB

----------


## DocHoliday

> That cool doc,I understand....and I'll break out of this,might add a fast acting test to get me motivated again....This is so not me to be like this,the gym is my world...Thanks for thinking of me.All the best...DB


Youre gonna start drafting back hair up top you keep adding tests.

----------


## bigol'legs

Bull..... your starting to depress me man..  :LOL:  QUIT IT!!

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Hey bro, just wanted to check in and say I hope all is well. I believe I read a few posts back you decided not to do the Winstrol . GREAT DECISION. My last cycle, I had to quit not only because of my joints, but It added soooo much pain in my bad shoulder, thats when I decided to quit lifting...Sad day.

When I have bad days and shoulder pain, I look at the weights and I laugh. I tell them, you got me today, but God forbid you will not beat me tomorrow. I will give up a battle here and there, but I won't ever give up the war.

Anything I can do, please let me know!!!!

BLT

----------


## Da Bull

> Hey bro, just wanted to check in and say I hope all is well. I believe I read a few posts back you decided not to do the Winstrol . GREAT DECISION. My last cycle, I had to quit not only because of my joints, but It added soooo much pain in my bad shoulder, thats when I decided to quit lifting...Sad day.
> 
> When I have bad days and shoulder pain, I look at the weights and I laugh. I tell them, you got me today, but God forbid you will not beat me tomorrow. I will give up a battle here and there, but I won't ever give up the war.
> 
> Anything I can do, please let me know!!!!
> 
> BLT


Thanks bro..I like your train of thought...and like you I won't give up the war,it's that plain and simple.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> Thanks bro..I like your train of thought...and like you I won't give up the war,it's that plain and simple.



Since we seem to be going through the exact situation, I wish we could lift together and motivate each other. But, I know your not giving up the warm weather to come to Chi-town!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Swellin

> Since we seem to be going through the exact situation, I wish we could lift together and motivate each other. But, I know your not giving up the warm weather to come to Chi-town!!!!


After seeing some of those pics you posted...I think there are several of us that might be willing to come up there...at least for a little while. :Bow1:

----------


## Da Bull

> After seeing some of those pics you posted...I think there are several of us that might be willing to come up there...at least for a little while.


Heard that...lol

----------


## Ntpadude

> After seeing some of those pics you posted...I think there are several of us that might be willing to come up there...at least for a little while.


I think BuyLongTerm has a girlfriend or such... prolly isnt interested. Actually I think when that Chicago Winter starts getting underway, he'll probably start looking at Clearwater Florida as being a wonderful steroid friendly place to visit over winter, hehehe.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> I think BuyLongTerm has a girlfriend or such... prolly isnt interested. Actually I think when that Chicago Winter starts getting underway, he'll probably start looking at Clearwater Florida as being a wonderful steroid friendly place to visit over winter, hehehe.



Girlfriend? HELL NO! Though being this cold and snowing today, I sure can use someone. I'm actually head to Miami on Christmas day through the 5th of January, So I will be looking down there for a place to get big!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## mass junkie

> Girlfriend? HELL NO! Though being this cold and snowing today, I sure can use someone. I'm actually head to Miami on Christmas day through the 5th of January, So I will be looking down there for a place to get big!!!


Make sure to bring plenty of singles....

----------


## Da Bull

> Make sure to bring plenty of singles....


The tittie bar junkie has spoken,and when you hook up with mass plenty won't be enough,a suitcase full maybe  :LOL:

----------


## mass junkie

> The tittie bar junkie has spoken,and when you hook up with mass plenty won't be enough,a suitcase full maybe


Bro why dont you make the trip down for the weekend or something........We'll all have a blast...I owe you a few drinks dont I?....lol...  :Wink:  or lap dances which ever you prefer

----------


## Da Bull

> Bro why dont you make the trip down for the weekend or something........We'll all have a blast...I owe you a few drinks dont I?....lol...  or lap dances which ever you prefer


Lap dances work just fine bro  :Dancing Banana:   :Dancing Banana:

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Hey, how far is Clearwater from Miami?

----------


## Swellin

> Hey, how far is Clearwater from Miami?


How fast do you drive?

It takes me about 11 hours to get to Miami, and about 5.5 to get to Clearwater @ aprox. 12 mph over the speed limit.

----------


## Da Bull

> Hey, how far is Clearwater from Miami?


about 5 hrs bro...I think I'm going to take a ride down,hang with you guys for a day or 2...Miami is my old stomping ground  :Devil Grin:  I live there for 6 yrs and I know exactly where mass lives...should be fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

Oh its on then......Db......where can we take BLT....guess we gotta feel em out 1st....I know he likes them top notch....Porn types.....Probaly gonna have to take em to Madonnas or something

----------


## bigol'legs

****.... make sure you get pictures.. if you can believe it theres only 1 strip club in town here...

and I havent gone...  :Frown:

----------


## mass junkie

> ****.... make sure you get pictures.. if you can believe it theres only 1 strip club in town here...
> 
> and I havent gone...


What the hell are you waiting for?

----------


## bigol'legs

hehe Im a pussy... and my wife would kick my ass

----------


## mass junkie

> hehe Im a pussy... and my wife would kick my ass


I go by myself all the time........I always have a blast  :Big Grin:

----------


## Swellin

> I go by myself all the time........I always have a blast


Hey Mass, I have not seen you over at IBB yet, what gives?

----------


## bigol'legs

ya hehe.. start postin.. your registered.. and I got a suprise for you!!

----------


## Swellin

> Hey Mass, I have not seen you over at IBB yet, what gives?


Okay...wait a inute...I found him over there.

----------


## Da Bull

> Okay...wait a inute...I found him over there.


You thread jackin' SOB's...LMAO.........  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## bigol'legs

sorry bull.... hehe

----------


## Swellin

What better thread to jack than yours? :Devil Grin: 

Just look at how many replies your thread has. :ROFLOL:

----------


## Da Bull

Ok guys..the thread is getting hard for me to follow.My idea behind this was to share what an older BBer experiences with this cycle,health concerns,injuries..ect.So let's try to keep it at that.I'm in week 10,currently I'm running 600mg cyp wkly,400mg deca wkly,8ius of HGH 6 on 1 off,and 60mcg of IGF-1.10 days into IGF-1 I've lost 2% bf,I feel the combo of HGH and IGF-1 are working really well at reducing bf while holding muscle mass,plus the cardio 3x wkly.I'm using keto strips to watch my levels and have noticed I'm go a little hypo at times,i up the carbs and all is fine,mostly I see it in the mornings,so I've been taking in more carbs near sleep and a shake during the piss hour and all has been better.Haven't trained all week,letting right rotor heal up a little.Feels good now,I'm ready to start back and don't feel that taking the time off hurt any gains at all.I actually look much better and fuller,maybe this is what I needed??Still on 4500 cals ed,so go figure.IGF-1???I think this comes into play here...i like this drug,have a whole thread I could write on this,I hate typing but I feel it's neccesary to share..so I will do that.One strange thing I've noticed since on IGF-1,when I finish my light cardio I have feet pumps,very strange,my feet look like Fred Flintstone when I'm done,but the pump goes down a few hours later,I see my doc on Tues. so I'll find out if it's that or some other problem....will keep all posted.And again please keep this thread to Q's or comments..we have a lounge for post whoring..lol..Be Cool all...DB  :Devil Grin:

----------


## DocHoliday

What are you running the IGF-1 for? I dont know what that is.

----------


## Da Bull

> What are you running the IGF-1 for? I dont know what that is.


Doc do a search on this, a few threads floating around on the topic also.i'll give you a quick answer...It burns bf and gives you great pumps that hold all day it seems,not rock hard pumps,but nice definition.Coupled with HGH it's a wonderful combo,I'm able to put down the cals required and losing bf at the same time,for me,at my age,that's what I'm looking for....my metab isn't as fast as you younger guys...I'm looking for maximum gains and least bf while on cycle,cutting is hell at my age..loose to much mass...hope this helps...will post 30 day IFG-1 cycle when complete.....DB

----------


## bornbad71

> Ok guys..the thread is getting hard for me to follow.My idea behind this was to share what an older BBer experiences with this cycle,health concerns,injuries..ect.So let's try to keep it at that.I'm in week 10,currently I'm running 600mg cyp wkly,400mg deca wkly,8ius of HGH 6 on 1 off,and 60mcg of IGF-1.10 days into IGF-1 I've lost 2% bf,I feel the combo of HGH and IGF-1 are working really well at reducing bf while holding muscle mass,plus the cardio 3x wkly.I'm using keto strips to watch my levels and have noticed I'm go a little hypo at times,i up the carbs and all is fine,mostly I see it in the mornings,so I've been taking in more carbs near sleep and a shake during the piss hour and all has been better.Haven't trained all week,letting right rotor heal up a little.Feels good now,I'm ready to start back and don't feel that taking the time off hurt any gains at all.I actually look much better and fuller,maybe this is what I needed??Still on 4500 cals ed,so go figure.IGF-1???I think this comes into play here...i like this drug,have a whole thread I could write on this,I hate typing but I feel it's neccesary to share..so I will do that.One strange thing I've noticed since on IGF-1,when I finish my light cardio I have feet pumps,very strange,my feet look like Fred Flintstone when I'm done,but the pump goes down a few hours later,I see my doc on Tues. so I'll find out if it's that or some other problem....will keep all posted.And again please keep this thread to Q's or comments..we have a lounge for post whoring..lol..Be Cool all...DB


This all sounds good Bull......bro be careful with the rotator cuff.....I have had problems in the past and it can seriously slow u down.....I haven't done much research on IGF-1/HGH combo...sounds like it is doing what u want it to do....I'll have to learn more about this....I take it this combo doesn't hurt your joints like winny can?
You know your body better than anybody, but it does sound like the week off will help.....it can give your mind and body a much needed break....now when ya get back in the gym give it hell bro....let us know what the doc says.

----------


## DocHoliday

Thanks DB.

I definitely think your week off was much more beneficial than harmful. I think the body can easily get burned out even while on AS, though it seems like you can go forever. You have to know it really cant. Youre smart. You got things under control. Ill cut out writing bull crap in your thread, but Ill be around.

----------


## Da Bull

> Thanks DB.
> 
> I definitely think your week off was much more beneficial than harmful. I think the body can easily get burned out even while on AS, though it seems like you can go forever. You have to know it really cant. Youre smart. You got things under control. Ill cut out writing bull crap in your thread, but Ill be around.


Doc Q's & A's are cool,chime in anytime....it's the post whoring which makes it look sloppy...btw I've noticed a small amount of acne.A few big ones on the pecs and a few others on the back...I can live with it  :Devil Grin:  DB

----------


## Juggernaut

> Doc Q's & A's are cool,chime in anytime....it's the post whoring which makes it look sloppy...btw I've noticed a small amount of acne.A few big ones on the pecs and a few others on the back...I can live with it  DB


DB, do you notice acne being more promenant after a cycle (during PCT) or during? I was curious, I've always had a small amount pop up on my shoulders now and then and that's without being on a cycle.

I'll agree with Doc, a short break should do you more good than harm, also you'll be a little more aggresive now that you're back at it.

----------


## Da Bull

> DB, do you notice acne being more promenant after a cycle (during PCT) or during? I was curious, I've always had a small amount pop up on my shoulders now and then and that's without being on a cycle.
> 
> I'll agree with Doc, a short break should do you more good than harm, also you'll be a little more aggresive now that you're back at it.


People that experience acne start to get it late in thier cycle and through pct,myself I have a few good ones popping up here and there,but no real issue at all....all depends on the person,I'm one of the lucky ones that suffer few sides from AS....thank you lord....hahahahaha......DB  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Da Bull

I forgot to tell you one thing jugg,I get the same small pimples on my shoulders while off cycle,doesn't mean your prone to acne....AS pimples are much different  :EEK!:

----------


## DocHoliday

DB,

You said that you were sleeping 13-14 hours a night right? Im sure you know a lot more about IGF-1 than I. I read three of like five articles Kizer_soce posted in the IGF-1 or IGF1 thread which is in the educational forum now. 

I ask because one of the articles said that a common side effect of IGF-1 and GH both are fatigue. That combined with medsit might not just be the meds you think?

Just some .02

Doc

----------


## Da Bull

> DB,
> 
> You said that you were sleeping 13-14 hours a night right? Im sure you know a lot more about IGF-1 than I. I read three of like five articles Kizer_soce posted in the IGF-1 or IGF1 thread which is in the educational forum now. 
> 
> I ask because one of the articles said that a common side effect of IGF-1 and GH both are fatigue. That combined with medsit might not just be the meds you think?
> 
> Just some .02
> 
> Doc


Yes Doc,i'm aware of the sides of IGF-1,like I stated above,I learned how to adapt to that,upping the carbs is all it took....lets look at HGH,been using this for years,only side I ever got was joint soreness 1 time early in the cycle,but went away by wk 6....I'm positive it was the meds,the Lotrel @ 20mgs ed for bp was enough to make me groggy,coupled with 3mg ed of xanax just stopped me dead in my tracks,my body needed to adapt,but I rarely use the xanax these days,way to addictive..that's the last thing I need is my doc to get me addicted to xanax..Fawk that!!!!Hope this clears up any q's you guys may have had regarding my set back with the meds..all is good guys,see the doc tomorrow,will see what shakes,I'll get an earful from him,but he's just watching my back so I respect that...Be Cool...DB

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> Yes Doc,i'm aware of the sides of IGF-1,like I stated above,I learned how to adapt to that,upping the carbs is all it took....lets look at HGH,been using this for years,only side I ever got was joint soreness 1 time early in the cycle,but went away by wk 6....I'm positive it was the meds,the Lotrel @ 20mgs ed for bp was enough to make me groggy,coupled with 3mg ed of xanax just stopped me dead in my tracks,my body needed to adapt,but I rarely use the xanax these days,way to addictive..that's the last thing I need is my doc to get me addicted to xanax..Fawk that!!!!Hope this clears up any q's you guys may have had regarding my set back with the meds..all is good guys,see the doc tomorrow,will see what shakes,I'll get an earful from him,but he's just watching my back so I respect that...Be Cool...DB



Smart move on the Xanax. I know way to many people addicted to that ****. Best of luck at the Dr. Let me know how that goes!

BLT

----------


## Swellin

Hey DB, count me in too.....I want hear what the doc has to say. Hopefully, the lethargy will be gone soon, if not...you can borow my 5 month old...he will kick your tail into gear.

----------


## Da Bull

Update..went to the docs on Tues,all was good,bp down.Wedns did chest,nice workout..4 sets db 170# incline @ 8 reps,4 sets db 150# latbench @ 8 reps,fly machine started at 200# 12 reps then did drop sets all to falure at 100#....Thurs back...deadlifts 315# 4 sets,bent over rows 290# 4 sets of 10,cable rows 3 sets os 290# 8 reps,3 set wide grip chins at 6 sets.Weight has dropped to 254 12% due to HGH and IGF-1.IGF-1 almost finished so weight will go back up,that's ok.Tomorrow is leg day will keep all posted.Still at 4500cals ed,fell good and rotor no problem at all.The rest was need....BE cool...DB

----------


## DocHoliday

good job, and I am glad the rotator is feeeling good

----------


## Da Bull

> good job, and I am glad the rotator is feeeling good


Thanks Doc,it's feeling real good,now to get rolling again hardcore  :Devil Grin:

----------


## 50%Natural

when will you post pics? I want to see what kind of a beast you are for crying out loud.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> Thanks Doc,it's feeling real good,now to get rolling again hardcore



Thats what I want to hear!!!! I'm glad your feeling better bro!!!!

----------


## Da Bull

Thanks BLT,and bb71 when cycle is complete,and don't cry out loud your a grown man  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Da Bull

Fri...leg day..will keep all posted,I'll puke just hope a pencil neck is close by...lol..

----------


## Swellin

> Fri...leg day..will keep all posted,I'll puke just hope a pencil neck is close by...lol..


Or a treadmill whale!

Glad to hear everything is looking up DB.

----------


## Da Bull

Update..Did Bigol' legs workout,it was tough after a week layoff...Did puke twice...and I cheated and took 4 R-Dbols to get a little help.4 hour nap and I'm sore,not sure if these workout are really that great,to many reps.Arms tomorrow which are my favorite,feel good though,rotor no problem...will keep all posted...DB

----------


## bigol'legs

which one? hehe I can post a more "power" workout for you.. lower reps.

but Ive seen your arm workouts and your putting up mad reps and sets.... whats the difference?

----------


## DocHoliday

You really puked? You just puke on the gym floor? Thats insane. I think I work my legs hard and I dont even get close to puking. Light headed for sure, but not puking. More power to you. 

DB, youre a sicko. LOL. 

Doc

----------


## Da Bull

> which one? hehe I can post a more "power" workout for you.. lower reps.
> 
> but Ive seen your arm workouts and your putting up mad reps and sets.... whats the difference?


Never was a big leg man,fucused upper boby more...old school I guess

----------


## bigol'legs

> Never was a big leg man,fucused upper boby more...old school I guess


Well its time to change that!! You got me now!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juggernaut

DB, have you always used heavy weight low reps? Or do you change it up and do Hytrophy training now and then?

----------


## Da Bull

> DB, have you always used heavy weight low reps? Or do you change it up and do Hytrophy training now and then?


Both,it's the proper way to go.I do high reps early in the week then lower them as the week goes on til I hit the heavy stuff.good for red twitch and white twitch fibers.All the best DB

----------


## Da Bull

Update..Sat did arms,nice workout.sore as hell today.Today did light delt workout,rotor still feels good.Have backed off the real heavy weight and doing higher reps.Stopped IGF-1,to much feet pumps so I'm sure my weight will go up again.wieght 256# bf 12% but will go up shortly.Chest tomorrow,will keep all post..DB

----------


## Da Bull

Moday 8th...woke up to some light rotor soreness,will do chest tomorrow

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> Moday 8th...woke up to some light rotor soreness,will do chest tomorrow


I've noticed that when I workout my rotators are sore before hand, but a few days afterward, they feel wonderful? I would think that after working them, They would hurt...

Hope all is well big man!!!


BLT

----------


## Da Bull

ooooo

----------


## bigol'legs

Post D Amn You!!!!

----------


## Da Bull

update..Tuesday was nice chest day,great pumps
Today back day went high reps on all exercises
weight has dropped down to 251#...IGF-1 and HGH combo doing it's thing.Will be stopping HGH and IGF-1 next week,so weight will go up again.Also I'm going to be running my cycle alot longer,going to add a few things to see how I react.Will keep all posted.Rotor feels good...Thank goodness

----------


## Da Bull

I made some changes in my cycle
1-20 700mg cyp
1-19 400mg deca 
11-15 50mg Dbol 
21-23 100mg prop ed
3 days later start clomid....also running hcg500ius 2 x wkly
dropped the HGH to 4ius
finishing up the IGF-1 might run slin as a bridge during pct,not sure yet
also adding liquidex .25mg ed
using 10mg nolv ed

----------


## DocHoliday

How bad do you anticipate your crash to be once you go clean from everything? Youre bound to feel different.

----------


## Da Bull

> How bad do you anticipate your crash to be once you go clean from everything? Youre bound to feel different.


The crash will be a little bad,but all the long esters will be out of my system,and I have pct all in order.Still doing research on the slin bridge,from what I've read so far this can really help quite a bit. DB

----------


## Da Bull

Did bigol' heavy leg ruitine yesterday.Can barely walk today.Dbol has my weight increasing again,back up to 254#.The drop in HGH might have something to do with it also finished the IGF-1.I'm sure in the next few weeks i'll break 260#.today is off day.tomorrow arms.btw the rotor is still feeling pretty good,i'm happy about that,also mass junkie posted up some pics for me,was having pc problems,but you can go check them out.pics are a little blurry and not great shots,but you'll see were I'm at in this stage of my cycle.....DB

----------


## Swellin

Nice update DB. Keep pluggin along bro. What do you expect to weigh at the end of this?

----------


## bornbad71

Hey DB bigol' leg routines can be killer.......glad everything is going good...especial the rotator cuff......pics look good also......**** your thick bro.....keep up the great work.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Any updates DaBull?????

----------


## Da Bull

13 days later...lost 5 of the days due to the flu...

Now that I've reduced the HGH to 4 ius and I'm off the cycle of IGF-1,my wieght is increasing quickly,Dbol has alot to do with it also..my wieght now is 261#,my bf increase also but I haven't had a reading lately,but I'd say it's 16% for sure.As far as sides go.In my 13th wk all the noticable sides I can see are bloating in the face,and a few scattered pimples on my back and chest.seems like all my extra bf wants to run to my Abs so I'll kick the cardio up to combat that.

Strength is still very high,all movements are lifetime personal bests.70# dumbell curls are a walk in the park now,180# bumbell incline presses 3-4 sets of 10 done very easily.Next week I'm going to test my max strengths on all my major movements..will keep all updated the best I can through the holidays.

Wishing all my Bros Merry Christmas.....DB

----------


## bornbad71

Bro I hope ya had a great Christmas.

Looks like everything is back on track since ya over the flu......strenght gains are lookin good.......def post your max when u do them.......it will be interesting to see what u can throw around.

----------


## Swellin

How 'bout an update? How did the max lifts go?

----------


## Da Bull

Up date

Week 14 comes to a close

Dbol finished and I now have dropped the deca .Going to cruise on the cyp for a few weeks then go to prop tp finish up cycle.

weight 263#
bf almost 19%

In the next week or so I'll drop plenty of water from the dbol and loose some bloat from the deca then I'll feel better.Right now this is an uncomfortable weight for me,but I'll tough it out.

Here's my max on major movements..remember I'm 43..

Dumbell incline press 190# 2 reps
Flat bench dumbell press 170# 3 reps
dumbell curl left arm 75# 3 reps right arm 75# 5 reps
Barbell row 340# 2 reps
Deadlift 420# 3 reps
Squat(sorry bigol' was weak,not obsessed like you)460# 2reps
seated dumbell presses 110# 4 reps

Those are my major movements,I know the weight is not so good,but age is catching up to me that's for sure.

HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR BRO'S.......DB

----------


## asymmetrical1

> Up date
> 
> Week 14 comes to a close
> 
> Dbol finished and I now have dropped the deca .Going to cruise on the cyp for a few weeks then go to prop tp finish up cycle.
> 
> weight 263#
> bf almost 19%
> 
> ...


very impressive DB

----------


## Swellin

Nice work DB!!! You certainly have no reason/need to make excuses...those numbers look strong. It may not be what you hope for, but if it were...you could stop your cycle, having accomplished the weight gain and strength you had hoped for.
Keep pounding them out!

----------


## DocHoliday

Those numbers are AWESOME DB. Don't kid yourself. You push hard, you've got awesome results. No shame. I'm glad to hear you're over the flu. 

Doc

----------


## Bigboy123

Yo, those numbers r really good bro.. Keep up the good work.....

----------


## DARKSEID

Great cycle bro, awesome results. 
Your letting that bodybuilder complex of never strong enough never big enough get to ya,lol

----------


## mass junkie

Awesome max lifts bro.....gives me something to work towards........gonna take me ....at least another cycle to catch up to those lifts....  :Wink:

----------


## bornbad71

**** DB those lifts a great.........and at 43 makes it even more awesome.......there are a lot of bros that would love to be pushing that much when they hit their 40's.......I am alittle surprised your bf is 19%.......I would have thought more around 15-16%........no matter ya can get it off later.......keep growing bro and be cool.

----------


## slamd097

****..things are looking good here..

I see you went thru a rough time, but bounced back. Im glad you hung in there. I need to see thing kind of inspiration to keep me going.

----------


## bornbad71

DB.........u haven't posted an update for the new year.........how's it going bro?

----------


## Da Bull

week 15 has come to a close.
Right now I'm cruising on 800mgs of cyp.
Strength still up to par and bloat has decrease to a minimum now that deca is beginning to clear my system,have been doing 45mins ed of cardio and lost 8# in the last 10days,so weight is 255 and I feel much more comfortable,like to get down to 248 before I start the prop to finish up cycle.It's also nice to finally see some definition for a change to see how much mass i really packed on this cycle.All in All i'm pretty happy how this cycle went considering I had so many set backs.
Well that's all for this update,not anything drastic to replrt except to some weight loss which is a good thing.

Will be giving wkly update since the bulk of the cycle is near completion,looking forward to prop at the end to give me one last spurt of stength to fiish off the cycle.

Be Cool

Db

----------


## Swellin

Holy shyte! Forty-five minutes of cardio a day? I feel like I have accomplished something major if I get 45 minutes a week.

Did you decide to give the IGF a run with pct?

----------


## DocHoliday

45 min a day!!! Wow, swellin is right. Thats got to be tough. Im a pansy when it comes to cardio. 25min and I wanna die. 

DB, youre an animal. Inspirational from the treadmill to the bench.

Doc

----------


## Da Bull

> Holy shyte! Forty-five minutes of cardio a day? I feel like I have accomplished something major if I get 45 minutes a week.
> 
> Did you decide to give the IGF a run with pct?


Yes I am bro,still have aways to go on the cycle but buy the time pct hits I'll be down to 14% bf and the IGF-1 will bring me to 12% and recoup and jump on my monster cycle.Bro I'm a tough older guy,I bounce back from any set back and come on stronger .

----------


## Bigboy123

YEah da ball that is def an accomplishment... 45 mins a day is a huge accomplishment.... THat is def hard to do... I have ADD and i just keep lookin at the time and always want to get of the treadmill!!!!!!!!! 
Way to go Da Ball

----------


## DocHoliday

> Yes I am bro,still have aways to go on the cycle but buy the time pct hits I'll be down to 14% bf and the IGF-1 will bring me to 12% and recoup and jump on my monster cycle.Bro I'm a tough older guy,I bounce back from any set back and come on stronger .


Thats the attitude, thats the FUKING ATTITUDE RIGHT THERE. 

No more slump for you DaBull. Good to know youve definitely come out and got some cockyness to ya.

Doc

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Bro, good to see things are working out!!!! I have to get my ass back in gear. The **** vacation screwed me up bigtime!!!!

----------


## bornbad71

:EEK!:  45 mins cardio ed..........glad it's u and not me.  :Stick Out Tongue:  ........DB the weight lose is a very good thing.........I can't wait to see how your pics look when u get done.........u should look very solid at 12% bf.........keep up the great work and good to see your attitude is strong.

----------


## Swellin

> Yes I am bro,still have aways to go on the cycle but buy the time pct hits I'll be down to 14% bf and the IGF-1 will bring me to 12% and recoup and jump on my monster cycle.Bro I'm a tough older guy,I bounce back from any set back and come on stronger .


My fookin hero...nice post bro!

BTW, I'm about to order my IGF too.

----------


## palme

Good attitude bro! You do the cardio in the morning?

----------


## Da Bull

> Good attitude bro! You do the cardio in the morning?


Thanks bro...and yes right in the morning on empty cycle,and tahnks for your support on IBB,much appreciated...DB

----------


## scottninpo

what kind of running do you do, jogging or sprints?

----------


## Da Bull

Up Date 5 days later.

Cardio is working wonders,down to 247 and feel great.Can finally see definition.Took last shot of cyp today and will start 100mgs ed prop tomorrow and will run for 3 wks.Just looking to maitain gains that's all,and using it as a bridge to go into a monster cycle.Hopefully I'll get down to 235 before i start.Wish me luck bros

----------


## Swellin

What better place to whore than in your own thread? :Stick Out Tongue:  

Q1...This monster cycle you mention.....what will this beast look like?

Q2...You are having shoulder problems already...why push it into the next cycle? Have you given any consideration to ending this one and rehabbing the shoulder...then roll into the big cycle?

Oh yeah, I really appreciate all of the help you have given me bro!

----------


## bornbad71

**** good questions Swellin.........I too was donna ask about getting the shoulder better before next cycle.........bump for Da Bull.

----------


## DEVLDOG

up the deca to 600mg/week..that should help with your shoulder..just be aware of it,even though it isnt hurting it still is damaged,dont tear it anymore then need be bro...i know when i'm clean my knees hurt like hell just to climb a set of stairs(6'2" 275#) but when i'm cycling and using deca at 600mg/week i can run those steps all day with no pain...goodluck bro

----------


## Da Bull

update 4 days later
Weight down to 244 and strength still high,did double prop injections in the bi's a few days back that crippled me,but all is cool now.
Do have some bad news to report,saw my doc today and my bp was 160/110 so he told me to finish up cycle sunday  :Cry:  That's ok i guess i made some real nice gains on this cycle and since all the long esters are out of my system pct should be rather easy.I have noticed on the prop much more aggressive and mood swings.Never got like this on any other type of test.The aggressiveness was easy to control cause i knew thr reason,but if someone pissed me off,particularly on IBB i let them have it.Never respected that site anyway so no harm there.AR is my home and I always show respect to all,unless they beg to be flamed which isn't to often.So i'll be hanging in the steroid Q's helping others,might pop in the lounge here and there to see what's up,but won't be posting there,clomid get me real weepy and i'll take a simple flame to heart even though i know it's all in fun.

BE COOL all my bros...will keep you updated on pct

DB
btw..17wks is a good run for an old fart like me  :Devil Grin:

----------


## bornbad71

DB you do need to control the bp.......it can be very serious.......I hope all goes well.......I have made some goods gains this cycle and will show very well when u cut down(if u cut down?).....I know u are planning another cycle, so with your bp elavated are u gonna put it off for alittle while?

----------


## Swellin

I hate to hear about your BP! Mine has been elevbated a bit recently, but I can get a little flustered by something and mine will jump 30 points...so I am not too concerned.

At least you have had some nice gains on this cycle. You will be able to hit another later, and expand on this growth. Your body is telling you that it needs a friggin break. Take a little time off and get some perspective.

Kick ass bro!

----------


## Da Bull

I hear both of you bro's and going to take a tiny break,as in six 6wks,btw it was the prop that drove my bp to such high levels.**** bp meds couldn't keep it down....oh well..a little rest will do me good,i'm getting that thousand yard stare...been told that alot lately.

BE cool bros

DB

----------


## Swellin

Glad to hear you are thinking about this form a long term perspective. Sounds like it is just about time to have a big night out....to unwind.

----------


## Da Bull

> Glad to hear you are thinking about this form a long term perspective. Sounds like it is just about time to have a big night out....to unwind.


prob is my gf is talking me out of it,she's on cycle and is horney as h!LL,MAyBE I'LL RUN 200MGS OF CYP TO KEEP UP WITH HER,CAN ONLY EAT SO MUCH PUSSY A DAY YA KNOW,AND SHE WANTS IT 6X ED....fawk me.


bp IS WAY DOWN NOW,LAST PROP WAS TODAY  :Cry:  

wELL BACK TO THE LAB TO MAKE MY 9WEEKER OF FINA  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Da Bull

> what kind of running do you do, jogging or sprints?


wALKING ON TREADMILL AT 6AM ON EMPTY STOMACH.........SUCKS!!!

----------


## Da Bull

> prob is my gf is talking me out of it,she's on cycle and is horney as h!LL,MAyBE I'LL RUN 200MGS OF CYP TO KEEP UP WITH HER,CAN ONLY EAT SO MUCH PUSSY A DAY YA KNOW,AND SHE WANTS IT 6X ED....fawk me.
> 
> 
> bp IS WAY DOWN NOW,LAST PROP WAS TODAY  
> 
> wELL BACK TO THE LAB TO MAKE MY 9WEEKER OF FINA


FAWK the doc the train is still running  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Swellin

> FAWK the doc the train is still running


A madman with absolute disregard for the longevity of his quality of life. :Stick Out Tongue:  

Well, since "the train is still running," what is the train using at this time?

----------


## Mealticket

What do you train for? Just to be massive? For shows? I mean; spending that kind of bank w/ out any chance of financial gain just to look like the badest mofo in the gym is an expensive hobby, if only for personal reward.

----------


## Swellin

He happens to be a leg breaker for the mob. Tread lightly. j/k :Devil Grin:

----------


## Da Bull

> What do you train for? Just to be massive? For shows? I mean; spending that kind of bank w/ out any chance of financial gain just to look like the badest mofo in the gym is an expensive hobby, if only for personal reward.


Expensive hobby......enough said  :Devil Grin:

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Expensive? Probably. Worth it? I say absolutely.....Dabull is a smart guy, he knows what he's doing.....

----------


## Swellin

> Expensive? Probably. Worth it? I say absolutely.....Dabull is a smart guy, he knows what he's doing.....


You ass kisser! :Stick Out Tongue:  (I'm just trying to turn his journal into a chat room, since he likes that kind of thing so much.) :Devil Grin:  

You never answered DB...what are you running right now?

----------


## Da Bull

> You ass kisser! (I'm just trying to turn his journal into a chat room, since he likes that kind of thing so much.) 
> 
> You never answered DB...what are you running right now?


Sorry swellin....right now I'm running 100mg prop ed,6ius HGH ed,200mgs deca wkly for joint lube.been doing a morning dbol dose of 30mgs 1 1/2hrs before workout,for a little extra power.Sunday I start prop/fina 10wk cycle to trim out before monster cycle.weight is at 243# and not sure of bf but it's getting down there low.Can see cuts and I'm vascular now.Things are looking good.Rotor prob hasn't been a problem for a long time.Not looking forward to all the sides of fina ,but the results are worth it.Still have a cycle of IGF-1,not sure when to implement it yet

peace all


DB

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> You ass kisser! (I'm just trying to turn his journal into a chat room, since he likes that kind of thing so much.) 
> 
> You never answered DB...what are you running right now?



Ass Kisser? No. Fear for my life with the MOB yes....  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

So the shoulder is treating you well? Mine seems to be getting worse. Lucky you.

----------


## Bigboy123

OK dabull ur avatar has to go, the thing is really freakin my out bro... We need to get u a new one... But put up some new pics bro...

----------


## bisciut210

sweet max on everything DB thats were I wanna be when I finish you are a inspiration for me keep it up I havent seen pics yet but Im looking

----------


## Da Bull

> OK dabull ur avatar has to go, the thing is really freakin my out bro... We need to get u a new one... But put up some new pics bro...


Would you rather John Gotti  :Devil Grin:  .........j/j bro

----------


## Da Bull

> Ass Kisser? No. Fear for my life with the MOB yes....


No,your a friend of mine capeshe  :Devil Grin:

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> No,your a friend of mine capeshe



Um, Yes, sir, anything you say sir......And don't worry, I will pick up your laundry just like you asked!  :Devil Grin:  

Nah, Dabull is my bro and I'd do anything for him, just as I know he'd be there for me!!!!

----------


## bornbad71

Hey DB u gonna post the next cycle u got in mind?.......glad the cuff is doing better........give us your latest measurements.

----------


## Da Bull

OK update guys.....like I said I wan't to keep on rolling.The bp isn't so bad,still a little high but I'll live through it.

Wieght is at 241#...bf 14%..this makes me real happy.
Strength is still very high,still able to maintain max lifts as posted earlier.

Today I started Fina 75 mg ed,and still running prop @ 100mg ed,might up that a little  :Wink:  HGH still running @ 6 ius ed,and for the first 2wks of this leg of the cycle I'm running 60mg Dbol ed for 2wks only...I'm going to run with this for 10 wks or so,and still have IGF-1 to incorporate somewhere in here,afraid to use it right now,it's really hard to come by these days so I want to use it as most effectively as possible.

And I'm still eyeballing those 200# dumbells,I think I'll get them in the next 5-6 wks..then I can die a happy man....Just 1 set of 8-10 and you can bury my ass or whatever you want to do  :Devil Grin:  

Peace all

DB

----------


## Swellin

Hell yeah DB, 8-10 with the 200 pounders.....that would be sweet!

----------


## bornbad71

Hey DB I just watched the Coleman clip 200 lb db's for 12.......bro that will be awesome when u push them.....u gotta have someone there takin pics and post them bro......glad the bf has come down also, just be sure and keep a close eye on the bp......be cool bro.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

I'm glad all is well. So I'm assuming the shoulder is feeling a lot better? 200pd D.B.'s? Jesus Christ!!!! Thats amazing. I hope when you reach that goal, we get to see a picture!!!! As I recall, your Dr. said to get off AS ASAP. Does he know your going back on?

----------


## Da Bull

> I'm glad all is well. So I'm assuming the shoulder is feeling a lot better? 200pd D.B.'s? Jesus Christ!!!! Thats amazing. I hope when you reach that goal, we get to see a picture!!!! As I recall, your Dr. said to get off AS ASAP. Does he know your going back on?


When i realize that goal camara will be there,goal is 8-10,but I'll gladly take 4-5 good ones.

As far as my doc goes,this is going to be the first time I lie to him,if he calls me out,I'll be a man an fess up,but I'm going to load up heavy on meds before I see him next,so all should be cool.Yes it sounds like I'm disrespecting life a little,but I've done alot worse in my past and I'm still here,not saying i'll win every time,you crap out sooner or later,i'm betting later  :Wink:  

peace all

DB

----------


## DoubleHelix

when are you gonna post some pics? I'm curious to see how big you look.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> when are you gonna post some pics? I'm curious to see how big you look.


There are some pics in the members picture forum taken a few months back. He is a monster.

----------


## Swellin

Uhhh.....bro...how about an update...the last post was almost a week ago.

----------


## Prime

Wow that took three viewings to fully read. You guys put alot in there to absorb. May get flamed to death here and please ignore the pun but you seem to be playing with fire DB. You're choice and all but isnt lying to you're doc a bit risky? Also when was the last time yau came off completley, and diddnt bridge instead? I dont know you from Adam bro but you certianly talk like you have a pretty good grasp on the cause/effects of what youre doing. Dont take this as a criticism this is just a qusetion.

----------


## Da Bull

Another wk has passed.

weight up to 244#..dbol is the reason.

Strength is starting to increase again.

The works outs have been tough to finish with the increased pumps.
I am liking the fina/prop combo......but the fina does have it share of sides,and it's just starting to kick in nicely.

to answer your Q's real quick Prime......it's not wise to lie to your doc,but the high bp is from the AS,when off I have very normal bp,he's just concerned and watching my back .....also I'm not really sure how accurate the bp readings are.His biggest cuff barely fits my bicep so that makes me wonder.Your other Q,I was off quite some time befoer starting this cycle.No offense taken by your Q's bro.

Other than that guys that's all that's going on...........oh btw I got 1 nice rep out of the 190# dumbells,the second only went half way....oh well I'll keep plugging at it.

Be good guys

DB

----------


## bornbad71

Hey DB I'm glad your strength is back up........  :EEK!:  190lb db's is friggin awesome........it won't be long and the 200 pounders will be in your reach....like I said before u will have to post pics.

LOL at bp cuff barely fitting........I know u watch your bp, so continue to be careful with that......alright bro I gotta go eat be good and keep friggin growin.

----------


## Swellin

Yeah, DB....glad to hear from you again. It has to be a great feeling for the strength to be picking up...mine is not moving up much anymore.

I bet that dbol is playing havock with your BP. That can't be any fun.

After hearing all of the stories about fina aggression......I think we can coin a new term.
We have deca dick and fina ass. Instead of having a case of the red ass, it's fina ass.

----------


## BLACKZILLA

bull i just spent a lot of time reading all this....****.....****....****. I really dont' know much to say. You are so committed to this its really an inspiration. 45 min of cardio at 6am seems worse than going through the gates of hell. And 190lb db's???are my eyes fooling me??? holy f'ing shiznit!!!! I am 6'6-280, and a pretty big boy and I would n't even try and spot you on those. ****! Good luck, be careful, and thanks for your help.

----------


## Mealticket

What's your cycle cost a day? seems like a lot . Don't get me wrong. If i had cycle expereince like you and the funds i'd be doing the exact same thing. I hope when i'm your age i'm a big ol bas-terd too :Smilie:  g/l w/ your cycle and thanks for all the personal advice you've given me the past 2 weeks. It's poeple like you that make this board as good as it is! Thanks bull

----------


## Da Bull

Time flies...another wk has passed.

Ended the 2wk mini dbol cyle with nice success.Not to much water retention and weight is now at 248#.Strength is through the roof.
I'm going to run the fina 6 more wks and prop to 10.At week 5 I'm going to run winny at 50 mgs along side the fina and run it to the end with prop.With the high protien low carb diet I'm on,cardio ed @ 45 mins,I feel I can come real close to my goal of 230#-10% bf.
As far as my lifts go,a while back I posted my major movements and max lifts.I have broken through all that,and now I'm on all time personal records for major movements.I'm happy with that,but plenty of room for improvement.Did get 4 clean reps on 190# dumbell inclines,on the 5th rep I thought I was going to blow out my O ring so I dropped them.All in all,I'm pretty happy with the way things are going.

Be Good guys.

DB

----------


## bornbad71

That's awesome DB that u have busted past all lifts u posted awhile back.......and if I'm not mistaken you weigh a few lbs below before.

Bro be careful with the winny, I know u have had problems with the shoulder in the past.......and winny is hell on the joints.

----------


## Da Bull

> That's awesome DB that u have busted past all lifts u posted awhile back.......and if I'm not mistaken you weigh a few lbs below before.
> 
> Bro be careful with the winny, I know u have had problems with the shoulder in the past.......and winny is hell on the joints.



Yeah bro..I've lost some bf while putting on some more quality mass.

As for the winny,I'm all to aware of the sides.I've had zero joint pain for some time now,and been taking alot of suppliments to ensure that.We'll see what shakes.

DB

----------


## Swellin

Best of luck that winny and the joints! I'm too scared to give it a try.

----------


## Da Bull

Yet another week has passed.

Was sick a few days this past week and dropped some wieght,down to 236#.Not holding alot of bf now at all.I'm guessing I'm 12% now,so I might come up a little shy of my goal on the long cycle,but not by much.
Did high reps this past week,just for something a little different,felt good.This week I'll go back to heavy again.
It truly is something how fina works.I'm running a high protien low carb diet now,and never feel fatigued in the gym at all.I could keep on going and going.
Do have to admit one thing,I'm getting slightly gun shy from needles now.After jabbing yourself day in day out for a long period of time,it starts to get old.Fuk it though,8 more weeks and pct,then I'll be able to live like a normal person again as opposed to living the lifestyle of a monk.

And swellin,I'm not a 100% sold on throwing in the winny,for the only reason that it's hard on the hairline for some ppl,and I'm 43 with a full head of hair,should it effect me in that manor,I'm not sure it will come back.And I don't won't to be a 43 yr old bald mofo quite yet.

Be Good guys.

DB

----------


## spywizard

Hey DB.......good job.....

aren't you doing the Gh right now.. that should help with the hair growth?? 

not sure.. 

so far the 50mg winny ed that i have been doing hasn't had an effect.. but at 43 it is where it should stay anyway.. 

just a thought on the GH and the winny and hair loss........







> Yet another week has passed.
> 
> Was sick a few days this past week and dropped some wieght,down to 236#.Not holding alot of bf now at all.I'm guessing I'm 12% now,so I might come up a little shy of my goal on the long cycle,but not by much.
> Did high reps this past week,just for something a little different,felt good.This week I'll go back to heavy again.
> It truly is something how fina works.I'm running a high protien low carb diet now,and never feel fatigued in the gym at all.I could keep on going and going.
> Do have to admit one thing,I'm getting slightly gun shy from needles now.After jabbing yourself day in day out for a long period of time,it starts to get old.Fuk it though,8 more weeks and pct,then I'll be able to live like a normal person again as opposed to living the lifestyle of a monk.
> 
> And swellin,I'm not a 100% sold on throwing in the winny,for the only reason that it's hard on the hairline for some ppl,and I'm 43 with a full head of hair,should it effect me in that manor,I'm not sure it will come back.And I don't won't to be a 43 yr old bald mofo quite yet.
> 
> ...

----------


## Da Bull

> Hey DB.......good job.....
> 
> aren't you doing the Gh right now.. that should help with the hair growth?? 
> 
> not sure.. 
> 
> so far the 50mg winny ed that i have been doing hasn't had an effect.. but at 43 it is where it should stay anyway.. 
> 
> just a thought on the GH and the winny and hair loss........


Glad to hear the winny hasn't hurt the hair line....has me leaning back in that direction.
And yes,I'm still on HGH 4 ius ed.Still have a stash of IGF-1 for pct also.

----------


## BLACKZILLA

Good to hear your better and hitting it hard again. Keep us updated.

----------


## Bigboy123

> Glad to hear the winny hasn't hurt the hair line....has me leaning back in that direction.
> And yes,I'm still on HGH 4 ius ed.Still have a stash of IGF-1 for pct also.


**** I didnt know you were on the growth, bro... WOW, im still not ready for the growth I give my self another 2 years until I hit the growth and slin, and then its over... Im goin to be insane...

----------


## Da Bull

> **** I didnt know you were on the growth, bro... WOW, im still not ready for the growth I give my self another 2 years until I hit the growth and slin, and then its over... Im goin to be insane...


Hell yeah I've been on growth for ages bro...love the stuff  :Smilie:

----------


## Swellin

Big Money Bull....doin the growth. Wish I could afford it. My wife sees about half of what I already spend...and she is not real happy with it. Gh would fry her mind.

----------


## Da Bull

> Big Money Bull....doin the growth. Wish I could afford it. My wife sees about half of what I already spend...and she is not real happy with it. Gh would fry her mind.


No bro.you can get cheap HGH out of Asia.....and fuk her if she can't take a joke......................j/j bro

----------


## Da Bull

I was an animal to day in the gym....chest day.....4 sets of 10 flat bench dumbells @ 160#...5 sets of flat bench flies @ 140#(8 reps)dumbell..3 sets of 180# dumbell [email protected] 8 reps,went to the 190's,did 2 sets of 4 reps and finished with 200# dumbells @ 1 rep.Went to fly machine and did drop sets til I was fried...great fuking workout!!!

Not to shabby for an old fart!!

----------


## BLACKZILLA

Nice poundage bull. With the joint pain not being an issue for a while its good to see that your going real heavy on presses and not having any type of problems. The thing that seems to kill my shoulders are the flyes...holy snap! What would you guess you're looking at change-wise in weight both for your body and bf vs. what your pressing. Be interesting to see the numbers. Keep it heavy...

----------


## groverman1

That's the most poundage I have ever heard on a flat bench dumbell flye, good job.

----------


## spywizard

Did you see that video??? light weights.....light weights..???

I did... had a monster chest day also.. must be the good weather.. 

good job............





> I was an animal to day in the gym....chest day.....4 sets of 10 flat bench dumbells @ 160#...5 sets of flat bench flies @ 140#(8 reps)dumbell..3 sets of 180# dumbell [email protected] 8 reps,went to the 190's,did 2 sets of 4 reps and finished with 200# dumbells @ 1 rep.Went to fly machine and did drop sets til I was fried...great fuking workout!!!
> 
> Not to shabby for an old fart!!

----------


## bornbad71

Hell DB I would be insane if I lifted those lifts on chest day....and I'm 10 yrs younger than you.....great job bro......if I hit lifts like that I would be struting around like a rooster....it must be something in the water because I to have had a great day in the gym(delts).hahaha
You also got the 200lb db's for 1 rep on inclines.....another very strong lift....keep pushing and growing bro.

----------


## Da Bull

THanks BB,I appreciate the kind words and incouragement bro.

----------


## Bigboy123

Great lifts bro... THe dumbells only go up to 150 at my gym, but i can bang those bitches out... But hell a good lifts bro... Not bad for an old fart... JK..LOL. Def very impressive...

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

What's up DB,
I just took some time and actually read over the whole cycle...crazy progress bro! You're one strong bad-ass. You must be a monster at 230lbs+ @ 12% bodyfat. I'd love to see some pics. But congrats and keep it up. You're only a pin cushion for "that" much longer...and then one day, you'll be a pin cushion again.

Live to juice another day.

----------


## Da Bull

Appreciate the kinds words Ronny...means alot to me coming from you.

----------


## DocHoliday

Ronny, DB is a beast.

I've been reading up DB, but I don't comment because I feel your cycle is above me. Keep it up DB

----------


## Mealticket

Horse!

----------


## Swellin

I just got one of my comps up and running...so I thought I would check in on the fellas, and wow! Look at DB go! Moving major weight bro...an inspiration to us lesser beings.

----------


## bornbad71

> Ronny, DB is a beast.


Yes he is.....the kind that would make u **** in your pants if u walked up on him in a dark alley.hahaha

Alright DB, it's the start of a new wk tomorrow, bust it up bro.

----------


## Da Bull

Another week has passed bros.

Put on 2#,now at 238-11.5 bf

Lifts are same as last week,but this week I'm pushing to the limit.Fina/prop combo is the bomb.Still running high protien/low carb diet and not running out of gas in the gym.Going to bump doses slightly,and upped the HGH to 7ius ed.As stated ,after pct I'll be running IGF cycle ,then a 20 day DNP cycle of 200mgs ed.Then recover and get back on for an 8-10 month cycle since I have more than enough gear to get Etheopia ripped..lol.......oh yeah,I'm doing 20mgs ed of dbol 1 1/2 hrs before workout also.

Be Cool bros

DB

----------


## Swellin

You sick little monkey. Are you actively trying to fry your system before you move?

Sounds like you are really getting cut like a mad man. 238 @ 11.5%...I could handle that! Nice work bro.

----------


## BLACKZILLA

very nice work bull. I was considering taking part in the lower than normal carb/higher protein diet to go along with my current cycle. How's has this worked for you? I'm thinking that the only carbs I'll take in are post workout one's contained in my shakes?
It sounds like your quite set in the gear supply dept? Ever think of opening a dept store??? I'd buy!!! GOod luCk and keep us in the know...

----------


## groverman1

**** Bull sounds like your goals are creeping closer and closer. Keep kickin azz.

----------


## Da Bull

Another wk has passed.Went away this weekend.My Mom needed a trip,so being the good son I took her to Key West and over to Naples were I bought a townhome.Awesome area,as long as mass stays out!~

My Mom freaked at the airport when she saw my size.Of course I told her creatine and Nitro tech....she didn't buy it!!!Sure was a bitch doing 3 ed shots with her around.But managed to pull it off,eat right and train.This will be the week I set all time personal best.....my weight 242#-11.76 bf,.......strength thru the fuking roof,and joined the Naples Golds Gym...were every third guy is on cycle.I LOVE IT!!!

Will keep all updated...this gym is a house of pain!!

Be Cool Bros

DB

----------


## Swellin

Sounds like things are about to get out of hand down there! This should at least be good for some very nice stories. 

BTW, I like the new line in the sig!

----------


## DEVLDOG

> Another wk has passed.Went away this weekend.My Mom needed a trip,so being the good son I took her to Key West and over to Naples were I bought a townhome.Awesome area,as long as mass stays out!~
> 
> My Mom freaked at the airport when she saw my size.Of course I told her creatine and Nitro tech....she didn't buy it!!!Sure was a bitch doing 3 ed shots with her around.But managed to pull it off,eat right and train.This will be the week I set all time personal best.....my weight 242#-11.76 bf,.......strength thru the fuking roof,and joined the Naples Golds Gym...were every third guy is on cycle.I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Will keep all updated...this gym is a house of pain!!
> 
> Be Cool Bros
> 
> DB


bro,are you talking about Naples,FL...every 3rd guy is on a cycle???..i va ca down there alot.i think every 3rd guy is over 70 down there...did you mean test replacement theropy....hehe.goodluck with the rest of your cycle...looking good  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Mealticket

Horse

----------


## groverman1

70 yr. old's on test and dbol cycles, now I'd like to see that. Sounds like everyting is going as planned Bull, looks like thew bf is melting away.

----------


## BLACKZILLA

Good to hear the trip didn't mess you up at all. Keep it up and bring the pain.

----------


## Da Bull

> bro,are you talking about Naples,FL...every 3rd guy is on a cycle???..i va ca down there alot.i think every 3rd guy is over 70 down there...did you mean test replacement theropy....hehe.goodluck with the rest of your cycle...looking good


I know there are quite a few retires,but alot of young ppl here also,and Golds is a fuking zoo.Just like the old type gyms.Screaming ,yelling and alot of pain.Some real monsters in there.

DB

----------


## spywizard

good job bro............ 

mom's are great............. :Strong Smiley:  





> Another wk has passed.Went away this weekend.My Mom needed a trip,so being the good son I took her to Key West and over to Naples were I bought a townhome.Awesome area,as long as mass stays out!~
> 
> My Mom freaked at the airport when she saw my size.Of course I told her creatine and Nitro tech....she didn't buy it!!!Sure was a bitch doing 3 ed shots with her around.But managed to pull it off,eat right and train.This will be the week I set all time personal best.....my weight 242#-11.76 bf,.......strength thru the fuking roof,and joined the Naples Golds Gym...were every third guy is on cycle.I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Will keep all updated...this gym is a house of pain!!
> 
> Be Cool Bros
> 
> DB

----------


## bornbad71

What's up bro.....glad u had a good trip.....did u give mom a big huge from all us here at AR?

DB I have followed your cycle from the start and I am [email protected] proud u are setting at time highs in your lifts.....if goes to show younger people that with hard work, dedication, learning what works for yor body, and some chem help  :Big Grin:  ....u can achieve all goals, great job bro. I hope when I get your age I'm still an animal in the gym.....everything still looks solid, continue the hard work bro and bust it up.

Congrads on the new townhouse......so when we having a big AR party to christen the new crib.......

----------


## Da Bull

> What's up bro.....glad u had a good trip.....did u give mom a big huge from all us here at AR?
> 
> DB I have followed your cycle from the start and I am [email protected] proud u are setting at time highs in your lifts.....if goes to show younger people that with hard work, dedication, learning what works for yor body, and some chem help  ....u can achieve all goals, great job bro. I hope when I get your age I'm still an animal in the gym.....everything still looks solid, continue the hard work bro and bust it up.
> 
> Congrads on the new townhouse......so when we having a big AR party to christen the new crib.......


Your welcome anytime bro......you'll sh!t when you see this Golds gym....insane asylem!!!!!

----------


## Da Bull

> Good to hear the trip didn't mess you up at all. Keep it up and bring the pain.


Thanks my bro  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Da Bull

> good job bro............ 
> 
> mom's are great.............


Yeah man,Moms are great.The shots ed were a pain in the ass,plus the lecture on doing AS from Mom was a rash.She shut up when she saw me do 2 reps of 200# dumbell incline presses.....so life goes on bro...be cool!

----------


## Da Bull

The motivation at this Golds gym is insane........540# deadlifts....350 bent over rows....140# dumbell rows.....and the list goes on.The juicer push you to the max,and they really don't know me accept they know I'm on a big cycle...and my age freaks them out....I fuking love it!!!!

DB

----------


## groverman1

2 reps of 200# IS INSANE. Good job bro keepkickin azz.

----------


## DocHoliday

Ok,

I kept quiet about everything so far. You're a maniac with dedication and strength beyond us all, there's no need for my encouragement.
Doing ed injections 3x's a day around a mom's gotta be tough I bet. The thing that cracks me up though, is that you took her to the gym.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Da Bull

> how much longer is your cycle going to be ran?


7 more wks bro.....a little recovery...then right on a 32 wk cycle  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Fate910

I have been lifting for about 6 years now. I am 161 pounds 23 years old. I come from a small town where it is impossible to get the Edge. Any ideas of where i can find this. Imagin if you were in my spot.

----------


## dawgy52

da bulls!

----------


## Da Bull

> I have been lifting for about 6 years now. I am 161 pounds 23 years old. I come from a small town where it is impossible to get the Edge. Any ideas of where i can find this. Imagin if you were in my spot.


Sorry bro...I don't give out sources......hang around,things will come your way!

----------


## Swellin

> .... The thing that cracks me up though, is that you took her to the gym.


That also struck me as peculiar. Nice to have Mom's support though. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## DocHoliday

Don't Lie DB, your mom's a beast too, she was spotting you and saying "you panzy, push harder! I was pressing 200lb dumbbells while giving birth to your short ass!"

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Da Bull

> Don't Lie DB, your mom's a beast too, she was spotting you and saying "you panzy, push harder! I was pressing 200lb dumbbells while giving birth to your short ass!"


Doc..you have me pissing myself...........but my mom does go to the gym 3 x a wk to stay healthy...she's 70 yrs old.I think she's ready for a cycle....lol  :Wink:

----------


## DocHoliday

> Doc..you have me pissing myself...........but my mom does go to the gym 3 x a wk to stay healthy...she's 70 yrs old.I think she's ready for a cycle....lol


She should. It would show you some true spirit clown!  :Big Grin: 

So it's 7 more weeks DB? Then the pics go up? Is that how it goes?

----------


## Da Bull

> She should. It would show you some true spirit clown! 
> 
> So it's 7 more weeks DB? Then the pics go up? Is that how it goes?


Yes 7 more wks,pics and right on next cycle.Have you seen it yet?

----------


## DocHoliday

Yeah i took a look at it. Not as complex as this one, I like it. Just curious, are you ever going to stop? I see two more cycles in my future, that's about it, and nothing like an 8 month cycle. You're just insane. Must get it from yo momma!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Da Bull

> Yeah i took a look at it. Not as complex as this one, I like it. Just curious, are you ever going to stop? I see two more cycles in my future, that's about it, and nothing like an 8 month cycle. You're just insane. Must get it from yo momma!


Between this cycle and the next one directly after this one ,it will be 62 weeks....that's not to long is it?....I'll take a breather after I finish the next one.....then do some short cycles of 10-12 wks.

----------


## groverman1

Lookin forward to the pics bro saw your old ones on another board.

----------


## Da Bull

I've slacked on my update this week.
Right about 6wks left on this cycle.
My weight has been bouncing this week from 239-243.I see no increase in bf.I sure it's just water flucuation.I've been drinking almost 3 gals ed.The fina has me hot and thirsty all the time.The sides are becoming quite annoying the last few days.The night sweats and insomnia I can deal with,but the high bp and rapid pulse I don't care for so much.Also I'm lifting very heavy and have been getting winded the last few training sessions.Oh well a few more week of the fina hell and I'll get my results I'm after.
On another note my IGF-1 crashed in the move so that's out of the picture.If I get my 10% bf I'm looking to achieve I don't feel the DNP cycle will be neccesary.If that becomes the case I'll just go from this cycle right into the next.
Other than feeling like a train wreck each morning from being pushed in the gym real hard,all is ok.
You guys have a good week and I'll keep you updated next week on lifts ect...

Be Cool.

DB

----------


## spywizard

Good Job......


remember moderation is for the young............

take care, and good work...... sorry about the IGF-1

good job.. i hate it when i am standing still, and can hear my blood pumping in my ear....... 

hahaaa :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Swellin

That sucks about the IGF!!!!!!! Did you throw it at one of those cars you so fondly chase?

----------


## DocHoliday

FAWK the IGF, if you're feeling that worn out in the mornings, unless it's soreness, I say you need more rest. Don't burn out mang. I know what you mean about BP and pulse. Holly crap this clen DB...got me pumping out club base in my chest. 

Keep trucking twerp! 

Doc

----------


## bornbad71

Come on I can't believe the bull is getting run down.(j/j)

That does suck about the IGF-1, but u can do without it.

I know u know this but not getting your sleep will catch up with u fairly soon DB, the body can only go so far without proper rest and then it will stop u in your tracks.

Hate to hear about the bp and pulse, I know u have had problems with them in the past....be careful bro.

----------


## Da Bull

> That sucks about the IGF!!!!!!! Did you throw it at one of those cars you so fondly chase?


When I was barking at the moon the other night I threw it that way  :EEK!:

----------


## groverman1

The Bull worn down, nawhhhhhhhhhh keep rollin baby.

----------


## Ntpadude

> I know there are quite a few retires,but alot of young ppl here also,and Golds is a fuking zoo.Just like the old type gyms.Screaming ,yelling and alot of pain.Some real monsters in there.
> 
> DB


Sounds like a NYC gay bar....

----------


## Ntpadude

> Sorry bro...I don't give out sources......hang around,things will come your way!


Sounds like some Gold's Gyms are good places to get gear at... I heard the same thing (1 in 3 on cycle) of a Gold's near me and I have been thinking I've outgrown the garage weight and machine sets and just go join a golds...

----------


## bornbad71

> Sounds like some Gold's Gyms are good places to get gear at... I heard the same thing (1 in 3 on cycle) of a Gold's near me and I have been thinking I've outgrown the garage weight and machine sets and just go join a golds...


We don't have a Gold's around here, but I wouldn't trust anyone from my gym when it comes to gear.JMO


I had to edit this reply...I posted WOULD when I meant WOULDN'T!!!!!!!

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Any updates???

----------


## groverman1

DB where are ya bro, wondering how low the bf% was now.

----------


## Ntpadude

> When I was barking at the moon the other night I threw it that way


I outgrew my garage weight set so I went down and joined Gold's Gym... pretty cool... I was starting to plateau, couldnt get a soreness response no matter how many reps/sets or exercises I did on my garage set.... well ****, the new equip/machines had me sore in record time and I never seen my arms get pumped so big. I definately joining a gym is going to tear down whatever plateaus I've had and keep my growing for sometime to come. Of course I am starting to feel real good jolt from my last 2 weeks of 750 test enanthate (loading phase, going to switch to 500 mg a week starting next week) and 100 mg a day of M-1-T but **** the different equipment brought out the best pumps I've ever had. My arms were swolen a good 1 inch greater then I've been able to pull out of my garage machine.

Sorry about the typoes./.. its late as hell... on week #2 of cycle which includes 750 mg loading phase per week of test e and I am right at the height of the insomnia days and been up all friggin night... I hope it will start passing and I get some sleep again next week or so...

I chose Gold's because I think its perhaps more juice friendly then like Family Fitness or the other BS places. I thought this was cute... when I took the tour... I am still a small guy right... well they steer me towards the machines near the tred mills... the other side with the smith and squat machines, etc... the guys tells me, that side over there is for the guys on steroids . Well I might be small but been determined as hell for the last 2 1/2 years... in fact my total gains over the last 2 years has been over 40 lbs.... the trainer tells me a good weight gaining year going natural is about 13 lbs gain... boy his he going to be suprised when I gain that in the next 2-3 weeks! HA.

----------


## bornbad71

Where's the update DB????????  :Hmmmm:  .........You still breathing I hope.

----------


## Da Bull

Update guys......sorry for the delay,but I had a minor foot injury I've been nursing and haven't got around to this.
I have no idea what I did the my left heal,I just woke up the other day,stepped out of bed and it was a crippling pain.Has me puzzled as to what it could be.

Between this and some mild shoulder and elbow soreness,it wasn't a productive week at all.I stopped the fina the other day.I was doing to high a dose and the sides were becoming a big problem.Since I have a short time left on it anyway,I didn't feel the need to drop the dose and ride it out.Stopping altogether seemed to be the right choice.I'm going to bridge right now at 800 mgs ed of prop,get my set point in the next couple weeks and jump right into the other cycle I have planned out.
My bf is holding at 11%,weight has been steady at 238.Going to come up a little shy of my goals on this cycle..but not by much.So I'm pretty happy with all the work I've done so far.My next cycle I'll set a more modest goal of [email protected] 10%bf.I'm sure that is easily obtainable since I'll be starting at a low bf.
I'll keep everyone posted on what's going on in the next week.

Be Cool.

DB

----------


## Swellin

> I'm going to bridge right now at 800 mgs ed of prop,


I sure as hell hope that is a typo!!!!! :LOL:  

Man, I have had something similar happen to my heal....you can't walk on it for a week...intense pain. As soon as you think it is better, you will simply bump it on the front of the chair in which you are sitting, and it will darn near bring tears. No fun.

240 @11% ain't bad at all bro.

I suppose this next cycle you are talking about is the one you posted before, and got some critiques on it.

Just a question about personal preference........while you are bridging, what will you do with your diet? It won't be a cutting diet...it won't be a bulking diet...it won't be a seefood diet....what will it be?

----------


## Da Bull

> I sure as hell hope that is a typo!!!!! 
> 
> Man, I have had something similar happen to my heal....you can't walk on it for a week...intense pain. As soon as you think it is better, you will simply bump it on the front of the chair in which you are sitting, and it will darn near bring tears. No fun.
> 
> 240 @11% ain't bad at all bro.
> 
> I suppose this next cycle you are talking about is the one you posted before, and got some critiques on it.
> 
> Just a question about personal preference........while you are bridging, what will you do with your diet? It won't be a cutting diet...it won't be a bulking diet...it won't be a seefood diet....what will it be?



HAHAHA...minor typo swellin.
For my diet the next few weeks it will strictly be a maintenace diet.This is the only way I'll be able to find my set point before moving forward.Knowing your amount of cals needed each day for maintenance comes in handy preparing for up coming cycle diets as well.If I don't know my individual maintenance cals I tend to put on more bf in a cycle that i actually want.

Be Cool.

DB

----------


## groverman1

Db looks like you got some pretty **** good results. Were the night sweats hitting you hard?

----------


## barbarian

ive had that same ankle prob, barly turned it the wrong way and heard a crackle then PAIN OUCH ever seince i cant rotate it at all cause im afraind of it reinjuring

----------


## Da Bull

> Db looks like you got some pretty **** good results. Were the night sweats hitting you hard?


Yes sir!!!Also very high bp,insomnia and my resting pulse rate was insane.I won't be going over 100mgs ed in the near future,that's for sure.

----------


## bornbad71

**** DB 238 @ 11% bf is pretty good....I bet u are looking jacked bro. So how's the heel doing? Don't worry to much about the off wk, we all go thru them at some point....it will turn around and be all good again. Just put it behind ya and give it hell from here on out.

O and I'll send ya the book back when I get some copies made......it has been a very interesting read that's for sure. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## groverman1

Sheot Bull, I am looking to get exactly where your at, I will look ripped at 11% bf.

----------

